# Gehackte Accounts



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Community

Ich würde von euch gerne wissen ob jemals euer Account gehackt wurde, wenn ja, was hat Blizzard getan, um den Schaden des Hackers rückgängig zu machen. Ich will wissen, ob sich Blizzard bei so etwas generell so inkompetent und stupide verhält, oder ob ich der einzige bin, dem diese zweifelhafte Ehre zuteil wurde.

Zuallerst: Was ist bislang geschehen

Am 21. Ferbruar etwa gegen 22 Uhr wurde mein Account gehackt. Da die Tageszeit ein Telefonat mit dem technischen Kundendienst verhinderte, musste ich dies über das Webformular von Blizzard machen. Im Laufe der Nacht trafen dann noch Email's von Blizzard ein, in denen der Hacker 4 meiner Char's (3 davon sind 70er) auf einen anderen Server tranfserierte. Ausserdem haben mir Gildenmitglieder über TS berichtet, das der Hacker schon damit begonnen hat Ausrüstung zu verkaufen, wovon ich mich später noch im Arsenal überzeugen konnte. Ein neues Passwort anzuforden war auch nicht mehr möglich, da mir die Antwort auf die Lieblingsfarbe nicht mehr bekannt war. Also meldete ich mich telefonisch am Folgetag nach meiner Arbeit bei Blizzard, um zu erfahren was zu tun ist. Der Blizzardmitarbeiter sagte mir dann, das die Email, welche ich über Webformular rausschickte in die richtige Abteilung gelangt ist und man nurmehr auf eine Antwort von Blizzard warten (?) müsste. 2 weitere Anrufe an derselben Telefonnummer gaben mir ebenfalls den Rat zu warten. Am 3. März erhielt ich dann endlich ein Email dazu, wo drinnen stand, das es nicht möglich ist die Charaktertransfers des Hackers rückgängig zu machen. Also rief ich erneut dort an und wollte wissen, was das solle. Der Mitarbeiter schlug vor, mir ein neues Passwort anfordern zu lassen (!), mich einzuloggen und dies einem GM zu melden. Dieser sagte, das es nicht möglich ist den Account zurückzusetzen, wenn die unfreiwillig getransten Chars noch auf Nathrezim verbleiben würden. Also musste ich erneut zum Telefon greifen und meldete mich diesmal beim Account/abrechungssupport. Tja dort wurde mir gesagt, das die nicht zuständig sein für dieses Problem und auch nichts machen können. Das einzige was er mir raten konnte war direkt auf die Email von WoWaccountreviewEU@blizzard.com zu antworten und den Vorfall erneut schildern. Und ich wettte, diese Antwort wird noch 2 Wochen auf sich warten lassen

Das ist also bislang geschehen. Warum raten mir alle Blizzardmitarbeiter zu warten, anstatt sofort ein neues Passwort anzuforden?? Nachdem mir das 3 Mitarbieter telefonisch berichtet haben, dachte ich mir es wird das richtige sein und schwieg. Ausserdem hat der Hacker so gut wie mein gesamtes Gold ausgegeben (etwa 16500). Weiters sehe ich als eine Frechheit selbst für den Schaden des Hackers aufzukommen. Die 4 Chars zurück auf Arthas zu holen würde 80 Euro kosten. Noch dazu hab ich selbst alles getan um die Sicherheit meines Account's zu gewährleisten (Firewall, Virenscan upgedatet, notfalls auch ersetzt, Addons im I-net Explorer überprüft, Saugstuben wie Torrent, Limewire usw. abstellen). Soll ich den Rechner etwa vom Netz nehmen?

Soviel zu meinem Leidensweg, hoffe ihr könnt mir ebenfalls dazu sonderbare Geschichten offenbaren. Sollte ich doch der einzige sein, der so eine Extratour erhalten hat, muss ich wohl meinen Account auflösen. Solche Frechheiten haben nicht die Treue von 10 Millionen Kunden weltweit verdient.

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

gehackte accounts thread nr 2420948042048

mein beileid - schade - aber pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (5. März 2008)

zuerstmal mein beileid, aber folgende fragen drängten sich mir auf:

wie siehts denn mit deinem alten passwort aus? war das als sicher einzustufen?

woher hat der hacker denn die zugangsdaten? vielleicht ein addon aus dubiosen quellen?


----------



## Yagilius (5. März 2008)

Auf meinem Realm gibt es eine Person die selber Accounts früher gehackt hat und dafür seinen eigenen Account gebannt bekommen hat. FÜR IMMER. 

Also Blizzard ergreift schon Maßnahmen nur, wollen sie nicht den Hacker bloß stellen weil sie befürchten die Leute würden streiten und dafür Sorgen das dieser Spieler einen schlechten Ruf auf dem Realm bekommt.


----------



## Deadwool (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sufu ftw
/close


----------



## Irongun (5. März 2008)

Ich merke schon Blizzard wird immer arroganter und dabei war ich noch so ein Fan von Ihnen nach den geilen Games die sie rausgebracht haben.

Naja, einmal meinte ein GM zu nem Gildenmitglied, als der sich nach etwas erkundigt hatte (was ich nicht weiter ausführen möchte) dass es auf 3 Accounts auch nicht ankommen würde!!!

Tja so ist die Welt, die kleinen haben immer zu Ackern und die grossen machen einen auf Lean Back!


Achja und B1ubb deine witzlose und inkompetente Antworten kannste dir sparen, klar jemand der nur im Forum gammelt wie du hat irgendwann mal einen an der Waffel! aber bitte der Spieler hat viel Zeit investiert! (siehe 3 70er Chars und dann schmerzt das schon also psst und weiter woanders Leute nerven)

PS: Das beste is du bist ja auch noch Ugly!! von der Seite war das einigermassen erträglich aber von vorne! O.M.G , naja da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als das A-Loch im I-Net zu spielen und im Reallife nur aufm Balkon oben ohne zu sitzen *lach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also therefor spar dir deine Kommentare und schleich dich .......


Und an den User, mein Mitgefühl haste am besten ist du hörst auf mit WoW falls da nichts mehr von Blizz kommt (egal wie schwer es ist ) damit dich das nicht zu sehr runterreisst!..


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. März 2008)

tjaa also es is eig. so.. blizz kann ja nichtg jedem einfach ma s acc daten schicken oder?

Hattest du stichhaltige beweise?

mir is das ganze auch passiert während wir kara waren und ich grade nen movie vom kurator mit fraps macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also sagen wir es so ich hatte glück (das der hacker erstma nich transferiert + geld weg hatte) mein heal eq war dann zwar schon weg aber da ich meist eh als verstärker mit gehe wars nicht der weltuntergang


achso ja und wenn du passwörter wie "auto1" zb verwendest is das auch auf keine art und weise sicher... mein altes war damals ab4a24236c da kam keiner so schnell ran xD hatte es dann aber 4borg geändert und schon wars mehr oder weniger passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wünsche dir noch viel spaß und glück

LG


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

Irongun schrieb:


> Achja und B1ubb deine witzlose und inkompetente Antworten kannste dir sparen, klar jemand der nur im Forum gammelt wie du hat irgendwann mal einen an der Waffel! aber bitte der Spieler hat viel Zeit investiert! (siehe 3 70er Chars und dann schmerzt das schon also psst und weiter woanders Leute nerven)!..



wollen wir jetzt wirklich über INGAME zeit reden ?
- ich selbst habe 3 70er chars
- 2 chars über lvl 60 
- 1 char auf lvl 56 ( den ich gerade hochzocke )

glaub mir ich weiß das es viel zeit kostet - trotzdem ist es ei spiel
und wenn halt der account gehackt wird - tja - was soll man tun 

ich spiel seit release - und wurde nicht 1x gehackt - da frag ich mich was machen die leute alle ?
also ist es nunmal pech ! 

btw. bin nicht ich der der eine ander waffel hat - da das ganze doch eher ein BLOG eintrag ist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (5. März 2008)

Auch mein aufrichtiges Beileid (ist nicht sarkastisch gemeint).

Allerdings verstehe ich es generell nicht wie man gehackt werden kann, vor allem wenn Virenscan/Firewall aktiv sind. Auf was für Seiten treibt ihr euch den so rum oder was für zweifelhafte Downloads tätigt ihr?

Für die Zukunft würde ich mir an eurer Stelle einen 2. Rechner anschaffen:

Rechner #1: WOW
Rechner #2: Surfen+Zweifelhafte Downloads


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich spiel seit release - und wurde nicht 1x gehackt - da frag ich mich was machen die leute alle ?
> also ist es nunmal pech !




dein pw is warscheinlich auch dem entsprechend sicher^^ meins war ja auch gehackt als ich dann ma auf was billiges geändert hatte

LG


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

Irongun schrieb:


> Tja so ist die Welt, die kleinen haben immer zu Ackern und die grossen machen einen auf Lean Back!
> Achja und B1ubb deine witzlose und inkompetente Antworten kannste dir sparen, klar jemand der nur im Forum gammelt wie du hat irgendwann mal einen an der Waffel! aber bitte der Spieler hat viel Zeit investiert! (siehe 3 70er Chars und dann schmerzt das schon also psst und weiter woanders Leute nerven)
> 
> PS: Das beste is du bist ja auch noch Ugly!! von der Seite war das einigermassen erträglich aber von vorne! O.M.G , naja da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als das A-Loch im I-Net zu spielen und im Reallife nur aufm Balkon oben ohne zu sitzen *lach*
> ...


/sign


----------



## Irongun (5. März 2008)

> glaub mir ich weiß das es viel zeit kostet - trotzdem ist es ei spiel
> und wenn halt der account gehackt wird - tja - was soll man tun



Ähm ähm Blizz kann doch eigentlich alles wiederherstellen...... die GMS können ja sonst alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Oder nich??

Das man aber so lange warten muss und derartige Inkompetenz am Leib erfahren muss is ja net so schee!!

Naja Blizz sollte schneller reagieren alles wiederherstellen (sie haben ja den Code irgendwo rumliegen an dem abzulesen is was der Char für Ausrüstung , Gold etc...hatte)

es ist ja nur ein Spiel wie beschrieben wurde und Spiele kann man ja kontrollieren .... oder sind wir hier beim Terminator gelandet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (dummer Kommentar i knoW )


Hmm da wird mir echt Angst und Bange :/


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> dein pw is warscheinlich auch dem entsprechend sicher^^ meins war ja auch gehackt als ich dann ma auf was billiges geändert hatte
> 
> LG



naja dann weißt du ja - wer schuld ist oder ?


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (5. März 2008)

mhm erstmal mein Beileid. Und ich verstehe nicht, warum man den/die Chars nicht einfach rücktransen kann...dürfte doch höchstens 3 Klicks sein...
aber das gleich ist einem Gildenmember auch schon passiert...konnte 3 Wochen nicht spielen, bis sein ACC wieder freigegeben wurde. Vlt. brauchen die einfach so lange, bis sie feststellen, dass das alles durch einen Hack passiert ist. Danach mit nem GM gesprochen und alles war wieder gut. Gib ihnen ein wenig Zeit, so ist der Prozess bei Blizz wahrscheinlich und dann denke ich, dass sich alles wieder einrenken wird. Sie müssen halt alles prüfen, sonst könnte ja jeder Hans und Franz kommen


----------



## Klondike (5. März 2008)

Irongun schrieb:


> Ich merke schon Blizzard wird immer arroganter und dabei war ich noch so ein Fan von Ihnen nach den geilen Games die sie rausgebracht haben.




mach dich doch nicht noch lächerlicher, als nötig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wenn ihr Chuckle Morris zu kompromittierten Accounts befragt, wird er immer sagen: "Teilt euren Account niemals mit anderen Leuten!"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nein kein Vorwurf ich finde die Aussage einfach nur treffend und Ja es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten wie es passieren kann

und da es noch keiner getan hat hier mal für dich, ich weiß wow ist die so langsam etwas wie die bildzeitung von daher muss man jedem alles vorkauen und wehe es kommt niemand bei einem vorbei um den hintern abzuwischen wenns auf dem klo schallt "mama, fertig!"

http://wow-europe.com/de/support/ca-article.html

_Solltet ihr auf euren Account nicht zugreifen können, kontaktiert bitte unseren Account Security Support über das entsprechende Webformular. Ihr werdet einige Fragen zu eurem Account beantworten müssen, damit wir euch beim Erlangen eines neuen Passworts helfen können. Solltet ihr nicht alle benötigten Informationen bereitstellen können, gibt es noch Ausweichmöglichkeiten, diese können z.B. den Nachweis der persönlichen Identität bzw. der Zahlungsdaten beinhalten. Sollten weitere Schritte nötig sein, um euren Account zu schützen oder wiederherzustellen, werden wir euch per Email kontaktieren. 

_


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (5. März 2008)

> Die 4 Chars zurück auf Arthas zu holen würde 80 Euro kosten



Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass das Transferieren von Athara auf den anderen Server ja auch 80€ gekostet hat und das schärfste ist dann ja, das es ebenfalls von deinem Konto sein wird. Ich glaube du solltest dringend mal dein Kontostand überprüfen.  



> woher hat der hacker denn die zugangsdaten?



Spankytux hätte die Daten noch nicht einmal weiter geben müssen. Eigentlich wird ein Account durch ein Trojaner gehackt (wie bei mir auch, habe aber im Gegensatz zu Spankytux alles wieder bekommen).

Spankytux, darf ich Fragen was für ein Anti Viren Programm du hast?


----------



## Arido (5. März 2008)

Das ist sehr schade! Ich hoffe mir passiert das nicht. Es gibt ja genügend Dinge, die so ein Account Hacking vermeiden sollten. Ich versuche alle immer einzuhalten und bis jetzt:
 ohne Angriff!

Ich hoffe Du bekommst Deinen Account zurück und schaust Dir mal hier im Forum alle Beiträge an, die Dir Tipps geben um das Risiko eines Hackings maximal zu minimieren!


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Also mein altes Passwort hatte 16 Zeichen, mit Zahlen und Groß/Kleinschreibung. Sollte also sicher gewesen sein.

Deshalb stell ich mir langsam die Frage: Könnte ein Blizzardmitarbeiter das Passwort verändert und mein Account "bestohlen" haben. Jeder der mal eine Ausbildung in Sachen Internetsicherheit gehabt hat weiss, das 70-80% aller Angriffe von innen kommen (z. B. bestochene Mitarbeiter). 

Jetzt schonmal danke an eure Antworten

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## killahunter (5. März 2008)

Eine Frage:
wieso wechselt ihr überhaupt euer Passwort?? wenn ihr das wechselt und dann ein 4-wortepasswort nehmt kanns halt so kommen. nichts gegen dich aber irgendworan muss das ja liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  btw mein beileid. 3 70er chars schmerzen..
würde mich interessieren was b1ubb machen würde wenn sein account gehackt würde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (5. März 2008)

> Achja und B1ubb deine witzlose und inkompetente Antworten kannste dir sparen, klar jemand der nur im Forum gammelt wie du hat irgendwann mal einen an der Waffel! aber bitte der Spieler hat viel Zeit investiert! (siehe 3 70er Chars und dann schmerzt das schon also psst und weiter woanders Leute nerven)



Er hat aber recht, ihr habt Filesharing-Programme und was weiß ich auf eurem Rechner und dann wundert ihr euch über gehackte Accounts. Warum wird keiner stutzig, wenn es ein Programm oder ein Spiel umsonst gibt? Daß Du Deine Lieblingsfarbe nicht mehr weiß, ist schwach, es ist zu Deiner Sicherheit. Ich würde sogar behaupten, daß welche ihren Account als gehackt melden und das Inventar vorher sichern. Das ist aber Spekulation.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaadoon (5. März 2008)

Es ist immer wieder erschreckend zu hören, wie viele Accounts in letzter Zeit gehackt werden...

Generell ist zu dem Thema folgendes zu sagen:
Benutzt eine gute AntiVirus Software eine gute kostenlose ist z.B. Avira AntiVir PE Classic
Ein Anti Adware Programm wie z.B. Ad-Aware 2007
Und zusätzlich noch ein extra Anti Rootkittool, ein gutes ist z.B. F-Secure Blacklight (unten bei "Downlaods" ist der Link)

Aktualisiert die Programme täglich und lasst sie wenn möglich auch täglich laufen. Für Anwender die die Kosten nicht scheuen empfielt sich die aktuelle Kaspersky Security Suite - sehr resourcensparend und effektiv und wesentlich besser.

Verwendet als Internet Browser auf keinen fall den Virusmagnet Internet Explorer.
Am besten ihr verwendet den Firefox mit installiertem NoScript und AdBlock Plus mit dem Plugin AdBlock Plus Element Hiding Helper

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch ein paar weitere Kniffe:
Selbst wenn ihr euch an eurem eigenen PC einloggt, lasst den Accountname nicht speichern.
Schreibt euren Accountname und eure Passwort in eine andere Datei (eine einfache Notepad .txt Datei tut es hier), versteckt in eine Textwand. Nur ihr selbst wisst wo der Accountname und das Passwort anfängt und wieder auffhört. Die markiert ihr dann jeweils in die Zwischenablage und fügt sie mit Strg-V im Loginbildschirm ein.
Schwupps, registriert der Keylogger, falls ihr einen habt nur noch 2x Strg-V  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie immer gilt natürlich auch, je kryptischer das Passwort desto besser. Benutzt ruhig alle der zugelassenen Sonderzeichen und wirre Buchstaben / Zahlenkombinationen die keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## skunkie (5. März 2008)

> Generell ist zu dem Thema folgendes zu sagen:
> Benutzt eine gute AntiVirus Software eine gute kostenlose ist z.B. Avira AntiVir PE Classic
> Ein Anti Adware Programm wie z.B. Ad-Aware 2007
> Und zusätzlich noch ein extra Anti Rootkittool, ein gutes ist z.B. F-Secure Blacklight (unten bei "Downlaods" ist der Link)



Und wer garantiert für die Seriösität dieser Links?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community
> 
> 
> Das ist also bislang geschehen. Warum raten mir alle Blizzardmitarbeiter zu warten, anstatt sofort ein neues Passwort anzuforden?? Nachdem mir das 3 Mitarbieter telefonisch berichtet haben, dachte ich mir es wird das richtige sein und schwieg. Ausserdem hat der Hacker so gut wie mein gesamtes Gold ausgegeben (etwa 16500). Weiters sehe ich als eine Frechheit selbst für den Schaden des Hackers aufzukommen. Die 4 Chars zurück auf Arthas zu holen würde 80 Euro kosten. Noch dazu hab ich selbst alles getan um die Sicherheit meines Account's zu gewährleisten (Firewall, Virenscan upgedatet, notfalls auch ersetzt, Addons im I-net Explorer überprüft, Saugstuben wie Torrent, Limewire usw. abstellen). Soll ich den Rechner etwa vom Netz nehmen?


Da du für die Sicherheit deines Rechners und somit für dein PW selbsverantwortlich bist musst du sehr wahrscehinlich die Kosten selber tragen.

Ich selber gebe im jahr 60€ für die Sicherheit meiner 2 rechner und einen laptop und ich finde es ist nicht zuviel verlangt sich anständige software zu kaufen die auch wirklich schütz. Solche scheisse wie Avira kann man vergessen.
Und dass Bittorent und andere tauschbörsen auch Virenbörsen gennant werden ist eigentlich klar.


----------



## Arido (5. März 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert für die Seriösität dieser Links?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Keiner!*
Wenn es darum geht sollte auf einem Rechner, mit dem man WoW spielt, nicht ins Internet gegangen werden! Das kann es ja auch nicht sein. (Zumindest für die meisten Nutzer)

EDIT: Auch keine Mails, Chats usw. / Microsoft-Updates auf einem anderen Rechner downloaden und per CD/DVD installiert werden! Sticks sind ja auch nicht immer "sauber".
Nur WoW zocken!


----------



## Shaadoon (5. März 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert für die Seriösität dieser Links?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Misstrauen ist gut, also bitte:

AntiVir PE Classic: http://www.free-av.de/
AdAware 2007: http://lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php
F-Secure Blacklight: http://www.f-secure.com/security_center/
Mozilla Firefox: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
NoScript: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/722
AdBlock Plus: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865
Element Hider Plugin: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/4364

PS: Wenn du die Links hoverst, also mit der Maus drüber gehst, siehst du ganz links unten am Browserfenster die Zieladresse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (5. März 2008)

wobei ich finde, dass free-av nicht gerade das beste AV Programm ist...
Ist zwar umsonst, aber nicht immer ist Geiz geil..kauft euch die "werbung an" grosse Computerzeitung^^ da ist die KasperskySuite immer auf den CDs oder DvD.. ist zwar auch kostenlos, taugt aber wenigstens


----------



## McMo007 (5. März 2008)

Wieso hat der hacker sich alle 3 70ger rübergeschickt?... er hätte doch alles geld zu einem schicken können und den dann rübertransen können.... na egal, und die moral von der geschicht, vergesst die antwort auf eure geheime frage nicht! und nochn paar andre sachn...


----------



## skunkie (5. März 2008)

> Misstrauen ist gut, also bitte:



Es ist nicht gegen Dich, aber die Praxis beweißt doch immer wieder, daß wir nicht mehr der Herr auf unserem Computer sind. Möchte auch garnicht wissen, wenn ich online spiele, wer sich meine Festplatte so anschaut.



> PS: Wenn du die Links hoverst, also mit der Maus drüber gehst, siehst du ganz links unten am Browserfenster die Zieladresse



Mach ich ständig, ist auch sehr interessant, nur stört mich, daß solche aufwendigen Programme umsonst sind, und das in der Marktwirtschaft. Was haben die Programmierer davon, sowas zu verschenken?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Hauptsächlich verwende ich Antivirenscan, automatisch updaten lassen und einmal die Woche Intensivscan der Festplatte. Einmal im Monat lade ich mir eine Kaspersky Probeversion runter, nemm den Rechner vom Netz und deinstalliere Antivir. Dies mache ich weil ich kein einziges Virgenprogramm kenne, welches sich mit einem anderen Programm kombinierbar ist, egal ob ich Avast, Kaspersky, Norton, Antivir usw. in allen möglichen Kombination kombiniere, es geht nicht. Und ich finde es sollte ausreichend sein, einmal im Monat mit einem anderen Virenprogramm auf die Festplatte loszugehen. Was auch noch schmerzt neben meinen verlorenen 16500 Gold sind die Chars, die nun auf einem anderen Server hocken, wo ich nicht mal hinwollte. Ich war auf Arthas mehr als zufrieden (trotz Allianz Überbevölkerung), habe Leute kennengelernt und eine Gilde, welche man im Reallife auch als Freunde haben möchte und ich habe echt keinen Geist mir auf dem "neuen" Server etwas vergleichbares zu suchen. Jeder weiss das oswas nicht leicht zu finden ist

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## Sempertalis (5. März 2008)

von nem kumpel der acc wurde auch gehackt :/ echt krass wie oft dat jetzt so passiert


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Misstrauen ist gut, also bitte:
> ...


das ist der größte mist. 

hab mal einen versuchten rechner gehabt zum zusammen flicken.
Avira 130 oder so gefunden 
danach 
mit kaspersky hab ich nochmal 50 gefunden....


----------



## Shaadoon (5. März 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> das ist der größte mist.
> 
> hab mal einen versuchten rechner gehabt zum zusammen flicken.
> Avira 130 oder so gefunden
> ...



Jep das stimmt, wie gesagt. Es ist halt kostenlos. Kommt aber um Längen nicht an Kaspersky ran:




> Für Anwender die die Kosten nicht scheuen empfielt sich die aktuelle Kaspersky Security Suite - sehr resourcensparend und effektiv und wesentlich besser.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rkFury (5. März 2008)

Also ich könnte mir Vorstellen das Du Dein Account im Web gekauft hast ( soll keine Unterstellung oder sonstiges sein! Für den Fall das es nicht zutrifft könnte es dennoch für andere ein guter hinweis sein ;-) )
Sollte es so sein bist Du mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht im Besitz des Orginal Spiels dessen Accounts! Und wenn  man sich über Ebay einen Account kaufen sollte und man nicht das Orginal Games bekommt wird IMMER der Verkäufer mit seinem Orginal Ausweiß und CD-Key der Eigentümer über diesen Account sein!!   Zu blöd wenn wann sich also grad für schlappe 500€ oder so einen Account kauft und dieser nach ein paar Wochen vom Rechtmäßigen Eigentümer wieder beansprucht wird / als gehackt gemeldet wird.


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Es gibt zu dem Thema übrigens auch einen Sticky, in dem eine Menge Tipp stehen was man so machen kann, wenn der Acc gehacked wurde.
Soweit ich mich erinnere steht da auch schon vieles in Bezug auf unsichere Passwörter, AV-Programmen etc. drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Für Anwender die die Kosten nicht scheuen empfielt sich die aktuelle Kaspersky Security Suite - sehr resourcensparend und effektiv und wesentlich besser.



Für anwender die Ihr Passwort für sich behalten möchten....


----------



## rappit (5. März 2008)

Mein Acc wurde auch schon gehackt!
Was ich dazu sagen muss... ich habe keinerlei progs. zum filesharing etc auf meinem game rechner und ich weiss auch nicht wie es dazu kommen konnte.
Also 3 meiner Chars wurde gepündert und Nackt zurück gelassen. Zum Glück kein Transfer ^^
Ich habe an dem Abend erst einmal ein GM-Ticket geschrieben. Der sooo tolle GM hat mir gesagt das ich ein Web-formular ausfüllen soll wo alles genaustens geschildert werden soll. Ich also ausgeloggt und Formular ausgefüllt. Dann musste ich erstmal meine WoW packung suchen, denn es wurde der Key verlangt....
Ich habe sehr schnell antwort bekommen und zwar das sie meinen Account ersteinmal einfrieren -.-

2 Wochen später habe ich dann eine E-Mail bekommen das Blizzard bestätigen kann das mein acc. gehackt wurde. ( Super das wusste ich schon )
1 weiter Woche später durfte ich mich dann endlich wieder einloggen, nachdem ich mein abbo erneuern musste, und sollte ein GM Ticket schreiben. Nach ca. 2 1/2 std bekam ich dann antwort und ich habe mein EQ wieder bekommen... allerdings nur einen kleinen teil meines Goldes. Die begründung war, " Wir können dir nicht dein ganzes Gold wieder geben da das meiste davon in Umlauf gebracht wurde und so die Wirtschaft in WoW stören würde" oO

Naja wie auch immer... Der Support lässt echt zu Wünschen übrig bei solchen sachen.


----------



## Gradeo (5. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was das für eine DVD ? xD


----------



## Deadwool (5. März 2008)

Gradeo schrieb:


> was das für eine DVD ? xD


Das ist ein Film über einen Mann der immer und immer wieder den selben Tag erlebt. Wie hier, wo man jeden morgen neue Threads über die immer gleichen Themen findet. Als hätte es kein gestern gegeben. Merkst du den Zusammenhang ? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

der erste ders schön dargestellt hat aber acc hack nummmmmerrr 5555555

gibt sogar sticky dafür ..


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Danke erstmal an Shaadoon. Die Idee über STRG+V das Passwort einzustzen macht jeden Keylogger unwirksam. 

An McMo007: Er hat neben meinem 70ern auch noch einen 63er wegetranst. Als ich dann endlich am 3. März die Kontrolle über meinen Account zurückerlangt habe sah ich in der Accountverwaltung ein paar persönliche Daten ersetzt hat und ein Abonement eingerichtet hat. Ich schätze mal der hat über Ebay den Account versteigert.

An Klondike: Dies habe ich mir schon 2 Jahren druchgelesen. Und es hat mir wie mein Account gehackt wurde nichts gebracht. Ausserdem kannst du aus meinem Erröfnungsbeitrag entnehmen, das ich genau diese Schritte unternommen habe und es ist bislang auch nichts dabei rausgekommen.

Noch etwas an andere Community Mitglieder
2 Rechner um ein Spiel in Sicherheit laufen lassen zu können? Das ist aber eine kostspielige Geschichte, also wenn man das braucht, um WoW sicher laufen lasen zu können löse ich wirklich meinen Account auf


----------



## Sezer (5. März 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> wieso wechselt ihr überhaupt euer Passwort?? wenn ihr das wechselt und dann ein 4-wortepasswort nehmt kanns halt so kommen. nichts gegen dich aber irgendworan muss das ja liegen
> 
> 
> ...




Gott bewahre!!! Dann mutiert er vom 12 zum 24-Stunden Forumstroll!!!! Wahrscheinlich okkupiert er außer den Buffed-Foren dann weitere Foren. 
Mit seinen Hinweisen auf die SUFU ( bedeutet in der Übersetzung: mimimimimimimi  b1ubbs Forum/Wohnung/Zuhause/Liebesersatz/Analdildo---)))) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und anderen kontraproduktiven Beiträgen ist er verzweifelt um die Anerkennung seiner kleinen Fangemeinde ( so 3-5 Idioten sind das in der Tat--)))) bemüht.

Das wirkt doch enorm kompensatorisch, und Freud hätte wohl viel Freude ( Wortspiel, nett) an der Analyse seiner zweifelsohne deprimierenden Lebenssituation. Ich jedenfalls bedauere ihn und seine Beiträge recht häufig und frage mich wann ihm das Licht der Armseligkeit endlich aufgehen wird.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Das ist ein Film über einen Mann der immer und immer wieder den selben Tag erlebt. Wie hier, wo man jeden morgen neue Threads über die immer gleichen Themen findet. Als hätte es kein gestern gegeben. Merkst du den Zusammenhang ? ^^


ganz neben bei... 
....wenn hier jeder die sufu benutzen würde und www.gidf.de dann könne wir eigentlich das forum zumachen weil alles schon 20 drin steht oder wo anders zu finden ist. Dann bräuchtet ihr, alle die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen nichts mehr schreiben mit "sufu nutzen" oder "gidf".... oder sonstige sch..ß.


----------



## Cyberflips (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist doch immer wieder lustig sowas zu lesen. Nicht weil jemand seinen Account verloren hat, seine chars, seine ausrüstung , sein Gold - nein, sondern weil es immer die gleiche Geschichte ist.

...konnte Passwort nicht ändern weil ich die antwort auf die Sicherheitsfrage nicht mehr weiß...
...mein Passwort kenne nur ich, meine Schwester, meine drei besten Freunde, mein Chatkumpel irgendwo aus dem Raum Hamburg und mein alter Gildenkumpel mit dem ich immer wieder mal den Account tausche - also kann man doch davon ausgehen, das mein Passwort wohl sicher ist - ergo, wurde mein Account bösartig gehackt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das beste ist dann immer die Entrüstung mit der die Leute immer reagieren wenn sich niemand darum bemüht was er verbockt hat wieder in Ordnung zu bringen, die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen möchte und insbsondere niemand jetzt dafür aufkommen will. Wirklich eine Frechheit vom Betreiber   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bisher, und das ist seit es das Spiel gibt, sind mir aussschliesslich "gehackte Accounts" begegnet, die o.g. positiv beantworten konnten. Die Leute, die niemals ihr Passwort einem Zweiten mitgeteilt haben, niemals den account geteilt und besonders niemals getauscht haben, vernünftige Passwörter benutzen und diese auch nur im Launcher eingegeben haben, ist keiner dabei, der jemals seinen Account gehackt bekommen hat. Schon komisch!
Kein Virenscanner, Firewall oder tausend Adwareprogramme können Verantwortung für den User übernehmen oder tragen schuld, wenn ein Passwort benutzt wird. 

Die wichtigste Tatsache, die anscheinend in seinem Text nur als Nebensache angesehen wird und mal nebenbei Erwähnung findet, daß der Threadersteller die Sicherheitsabfrage (mit der viel schaden hätte verhindert werden können) nicht beantworten konnte, spricht denke ich für sich.

Zum weiteren Verständnis: "mal abwarten" heißt in der Fachsprache "wir überprüfen die Sache" "wir beobachten die Sache" und was ist an dem Wort "warten" nicht zu verstehen?
Ach ja, man kann nicht mehr Spielen...na dann nimm doch einfach einen von den anderen Accounts die Du kennst, soll der doch dann sehen wie "unflexibel" und frech der Betreiber auf soetwas reagiert ;o)


tut mir wirklich leid, aber auf so einen Thread kann ich nur mit Sarkasmus reagieren...aber lustig find ich es schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheArea51 (5. März 2008)

Das mit deinem gehackten ACC glaube ich nicht ganz!

Besonders die Char Transfers kann man nachvollziehen.

Und für alle deren ACC doch mal gehackt wurde sage ich nur eins!

Selber Schuld wenn ihr im Internet Gold Bestellen müsst oder euch nen ACC bei eBay Kauft oder euren Char Teil oder vom lvl Server Lvl läßt!


----------



## torrom (5. März 2008)

So nur mal zur Info wie einfach es geht, ein Auszug aus einem Interview

Kommentare: Die World of Warcraft-Hacker - Wie sicher ist euer Account? 


Neben allen Spekulationen um den kommenden Blizzard Titel und der Vorbereitung auf den Content-Patch 2.1.0, wollen wir heute einmal die Frage in den Raum werfen, wie sicher euer World of Warcraft Account ist. Verwendet Ihr die gleichen Passwörter für Forenzugänge, Mailadressen und WoW? Ändert Ihr euer Kennwort regelmäßig und kann man eure Sicherheitsabfrage irgendwo einsehen? All dies sind berechtigte Fragen, die euch vor potentielle Hackangriffen schützen können.

In diesem Hinblick möchten wir euch auch auf ein Interview mit einem Hacker aufmerksam machen, welches auf soulwinters.net veröffentlicht worden ist und weitere Details zur Vorgehensweise der Accountdiebe verrät.


Wie verschaffst Du Dir Zugang zu fremden Accounts?

In den meißten Fällen beginne ich bei der Website der Gilde. Da diese oft voller Programmierfehler sind kommt man so leicht an die Datenbank mit allen Passwörtern herankommen (viele sind sogar unverschlüsselt gespeichert). Habe ich die Benutzerliste mit eMail-Adresse und Passwort, versuche ich mich einfach mit dem Passwort in den eMail Account einzuloggen was viel zu oft funktioniert. Manchmal muss man nur etwas im Posteingang wühlen, irgendwelche eMails von Blizzard zur Passwortwiederherstellung oder eMails an Freunde die den Charakter übers Wochenende spielen sollen findet man immer. Ganz einfach ist es, wenn der User erst kürzlich ein Problem mit seinem Account hatte und unter “Versendete eMails” noch die eMail gespeichert ist, in der er Accountname, Passwort, Key, Geheimfrage und Antwort, Anschrift, etc. pp. angegeben hat.


Daher unser Appell an euch: Gebt niemandem euer Passwort preis, ändert es regelmäßig und benutzt niemals das gleiche Passwort für unterschiedliche Anwendungen. Einen absoluten Schutz wird es zwar niemals geben, aber so könnt Ihr zumindest das Risiko minimieren. Falls Ihr weitere Tipps habt, wie man seinen World of Warcraft Account schützen kann, könnt Ihr uns diese gerne in den Kommentaren mitteilen.


zum Interview auf soulwinters.net


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Noch dazu hab ich selbst alles getan um die Sicherheit meines Account's zu gewährleisten (Firewall, Virenscan upgedatet, notfalls auch ersetzt, Addons im I-net Explorer überprüft, Saugstuben wie Torrent, Limewire usw. abstellen). Soll ich den Rechner etwa vom Netz nehmen?


Administratorrechte 

[ ] ja
[ ] nein



Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> wobei ich finde, dass free-av nicht gerade das beste AV Programm ist...


Die *kostenlose* Version schützt nicht vor Spyware und scannt auch keine E-Mails


----------



## Flying-Neo (5. März 2008)

Hallo,

ja das ja mal Scheisse gelaufen würd eich sagen. Würde mich auch Grün Ärgern, wenn mir das passieren würde. Wobei ich das auch so sehe, das es für Blizz keine Herausforderung sein sollte, den Acc wieder herzustellen. Die werden doch mit sicherheit Backup´s haben!

Bei 13€ im Monat kann man sowas verlangen! Also Hart bleiben und drauf bestehen das sie wieder alles beseitigen.  

Und wenn das PW gehäckt wird, hat das nichts mit Eurer FW oder so etws zu tun,sondern die Hacken sich auf die Blizz Server!

Man sollte es den leuten natürlich so schwer wie es nur geht machen, in dem man sich ein wirres PW ausdenkt und dieses Aufschreibt und sicher verwart. Am besten eine Zahlen-Buchstaben kombination!

MfG. Steinhauer

P.s.  Nicht über die Mauler hier im Forum ärgern. Jeder hat das Recht hier was zu Posten, auch wenn es davon mehrere Posts gibt. Irgendwie muss man ja seinen Frust los werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaadoon (5. März 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Die *kostenlose* Version schützt nicht vor Spyware und scannt auch keine E-Mails



Jep, deswegen noch Ad-Aware als Ergänzung dazu.

@ Sparkytux: Nichts zu danken


----------



## McMo007 (5. März 2008)

Nochmal frage, warum hat der bescheurte hacker alle 3 70ger transt wenn er nur gold will? think about it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (5. März 2008)

genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ergänzen möchte ich noch: jeden Tag sehe ich (beruflich bedingt) viele Passwörter. Ob von Internetaccounts, Spielen, banking, emails usw. 
Die meisten dieser Passwörter sind Geburtstage, Namen von Familienangehörigen, Haustiere usw.

Da kann man reden was man will, anscheinend sind die Leute einfach zu dumm um sich mal ein gescheites Passwort auszudenken und dieses venünftig zu verwalten, damit sie es nicht vergessen.

das beste sind aber die Sicherheitsabfragen, die heutzutage fast überall miterstellt werden müssen. die werden nach meiner Erfahrung zu fast 90% tatsächlich ehrlich beantwortet - wie heißt mein Haustier, meine Mutter, meine Strasse usw. - was nützt einem da das tollste Passwort, wenn mindestens 100 Leute aus dem Umfeld diese Frage ohne nachzudenken beantworten können.

Die Lieblingsmeinung der Leute: welcher Fremde würde sich schon für meine sachen interessieren... richitg, wenige, deshalb sind die potentiellsten "Hacker" die Menschen aus dem Umfeld und Bekanntenkreis, die irgendwelche Vergeltung empfinden. Mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. März 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> das beste sind aber die Sicherheitsabfragen, die heutzutage fast überall miterstellt werden müssen. die werden nach meiner Erfahrung zu fast 90% tatsächlich ehrlich beantwortet - wie heißt mein Haustier, meine Mutter, meine Strasse usw. - was nützt einem da das tollste Passwort, wenn mindestens 100 Leute aus dem Umfeld diese Frage ohne nachzudenken beantworten können.



Oder, noch besser, wenn man die Antwort (ohne das man darüber nachgedacht hat vermutlich) auf seiner super flippigen persönlichen Homepage stehen hat. Das ---->  ist meine Katze Flecki und das ----> meine Mutter Susi.


----------



## Bannshee (5. März 2008)

Also ich fasse es kurz....

1. Account wird gehackt
2.Melde dich Telefonisch, per GM nachricht von anderem account ( ist das beste ), oder per formular...

3. Dort forderst du an das sie deinen account KOMPRIMIEREN sollen d.h er wird vorerst komplet gesperrt...
4. Du must eine Email an bliz schreiben wo du die eingaben der accounterstellung eingibst d.h Name Straße ort CD-Key <-- soweit ich weis etc. du brauchst wenn du die angaben alle hast keine geheimfrage... schreib noch dazu das sie unbedingt das passwort abändert sollen und dir per email miteilen sollen...

5. Warte 1 tag dann sollte das passiert sein 
6. schreib erneut gm an ( mit deinem account ) und erklär im genau was passiert ist  <-- eventuel ist es möglich den char zurück zutransen


----------



## Cyberflips (5. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oder, noch besser, wenn man die Antwort (ohne das man darüber nachgedacht hat vermutlich) auf seiner super flippigen persönlichen Homepage stehen hat. Das ---->  ist meine Katze Flecki und das ----> meine Mutter Susi.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So isses^^

...aber wer soll darauf schon kommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Cyberflips

Wie soll ich mir den die Lieblingsfarbe merken? Soll ich etwa eine Textdatei auf meinem Rechner erstellen in der ich das dann reinschreibe und die dann bestimmt der Hacker auch noch ausliest? Oder soll ich es mir auf einem Zettel notieren, den dann wer findet und gegen mich benutzt? Nein, das einzig sichere ist sich es zu merken. Ein Gehirn zu hacken ist nicht  möglich (jedenfalls noch nicht).
Mein Passwort kenne nur ich. Wenn ich mich in WoW einloggen wollte habe ich bislang jeden Besuch bei mir zuhause gebeten, das Zimmer zu verlassen. Ebenso wenn ich bei einem anderen WoW Spieler zu Besuch bin, da verlasse ich unaufgefordet den Raum. Mir ist sehr wohl klar warum es überall Passwörter gibt. Wenn, dann gibt es nur die utopische Theorie, das meine Wohnung mit Wanzen und Kameras eines Geheimdienstes ausgestattet ist (klingt wirklich utopisch). Ausserdem mit anderen Accounts weiterspielen. Ich werde mich hüten selbst auf ein solches Niveu eines Hackers runterzufallen. Ausserdem habe ich regelmäßig für die Sicherheit des Accounts gesorgt. Nur eben das nicht Kaspersky o. ä. hatte sehe ich als einzige Sicherheitslücke und sollte mir Blizzard hoffentlich doch meinen Account zurücksetzen werde ich dies als erstes tun. Ansonsten sehe ich meine WoW Zeit als beendet an, weil das mittlerweile das tägliche besaufen in einer Bar billiger ist als das spielen (auch wenn Reallife totale Scheisse ist).

Zu TheArea51
Wie gesagt, der Hacker auch hat ein Abonement eingerichtet (sonst immer Gamecard verwendet), ich denke er hat den Account über Ebay versteigern wollen. Ausserdem weiss ich selbst um die Sicherheit im Internet bescheid. Deshalb finde ich es sehr unklug Bankdaten aller Art durch das Netz zu schicken.

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. März 2008)

Steht doch alles auf den Blizzard Support Seiten

--> Wurde ich durch einen keylogger auf meinem PC gehackt?

--> Was kann ich tun, wenn mein Account kompromitiert oder gehacked wurde?

--> Was kann ich tun, wenn ich meinen Account Namen oder mein Passwort vergessen habe?


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Ausserdem mir ist mein CD-Key sehr wohl bekannt (hab mir klarerweise das Spiel gekauft und alles aufbewahrt), da ich dies wirklich sehr gut versteckt halte (mehr verrate ich nicht). Mir war bloss die Lieblingsfarbe nicht bekannt. 

Und Bannshee:
Lies dir bitte meine Erröfnungsbeitrag durch, ich habe mich dort bestimmt detailiert genug ausgedrückt.


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. März 2008)

Bannshee schrieb:


> 3. Dort forderst du an das sie deinen account KOMPRIMIEREN sollen d.h er wird vorerst komplet gesperrt...



LOL genau wir werden den account einstampfen sprich komprimieren ... oder doch lieber kompromitieren ? ich glaube zweiteres

zum thema: Ich würd bei der Hotline nicht locker lassen udn ggf einen vorgesetzten sprechen .. ich arbeite selbst in einem CallCenter. Wenn Sie dich nicht mit dem Vorgesetzten sprechen lassen dann verlang wen kompetenten (das hilft in den meisten Fällen, wobei viele das falsch auffassen *gg*)

lg
Tom


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. März 2008)

Ja Mein Account wurde bisher einmal gehackt und ich schreib dann den Support von Blizzard an,der mich dann kontaktierte (per Mail) und mich bat den Vorgang des Hacks zu beschreiben und mich darum bat weitere Daten wie zB Seriennummer und Anschrift etc herrauszugeben.
Dies tat ich auch und erhielt nach einer Woche meinen Account wieder mit all den verkauften Items.

FAZIT:Ich bin mit dem Support Blizzard´s sehr zufrieden.

Tja das war meine Geschichte zum Thema Accounthack.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Arakon79 (5. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mir den die Lieblingsfarbe merken?



Du wirst doch wohl wissen was deine Lieblingsfarbe ist oder ändert die sich täglich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten nimm halt eine die du dir merken kannst. Mädchenname der Mutter z.B. oder Lieblingsfilm was weiß ich! Kann doch so schwer nicht sein sich eine Antwort zu merken!


----------



## Stonecloud (5. März 2008)

Man Man Man immer wird über blizz gemeckert. Seid froh das ihr euren Account überhaupt weider bekommt. Alle zu doof uum sich gegen Keylogger zu schützen und dann wird geheult und über Blizzar gemeckert. Ich kann das echt nich tmehr hören.
Blizzard könnte ja auch sagen. Wenn du immer schön brav im netz warst und einen anständigen Virenschutz aufm Rechner hast dann pkann dir ja nix passieren also warst du böse ( zweifelhafte Seiten, filesharing Programme, etc) und deshalb ist das nicht unser Problem...
Aber nein ihr bekommt euren Account ja weider und meistens auch alles erstattet bis auf ein paar graue gegenstände .. 
Passt doch einfach mal auf eure Rechner auf mensch!!!


----------



## -= Black=- (5. März 2008)

Mein Beileid!

Bei mir ist es fast genauso geschehen zwar hatte ich Virenschutz und Firewall drauf aber die Keylogger werden immer dreister und sie schrecken vor garnichts zurück.

Bei mir hat ein Gm ganze 3 MONATE mein acc gebannt um zu "Untersuchen" dann hab sie geschrieben ob ich virenschutz und sowas hätte hab ich ihnen  zurückgeschrieben ca 4-5 E-mails und nein keine E-mail kam da an kp wieso verschlampt??

Und noch zum Glück hat er nur gold und gegenstände vk/per post verschickt...ich denke es könnten auch die Chinafarmer sein wie kommen sie dann an so RIESEIGEN GOLD MENGEN zwar farmen sie aber das reicht ihnen glaub auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bekam keine rückerstattung auf meine gegenstände oder gold gar nichts...muss alleine alles wieder erfarmen.....und ein guter tipp Kauf dir vielleicht so ein Heft über Pc und vierenschutz da kannste gucken was umsonst und am besten ist und Leg einen PASSWORT WIE ALDV331GAF34U an sie sind schwerer zu knacken oder gar nicht...aber die besten häcker kommen in alle pc's rein ob es mit oder ohne virenschutz/firewall ist also am besten 2 pc's oder  gleich 2 acc auf pv zu haben mit einen passwort 

Viel erfolg mit deinem Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

An The Holy Paladin:
Erstaunt mich, wär schön wenn so schnell, so einfach bei gegangen werde. Bei mir hat es über eine Woche gedauert, bis mir Blizzard das erste mal auf meine Email geantwortet hat.

An Grimdhoul:
Also diese Mittel sind mir sehr wohl bekannt, aber ich möchte diese auf keinen Fall anwenden. Mir misfällt es jemandem auf die Nerven zu gehen, der seblst nichts dafür kann.

An Arakon79:
Du wirst es kaum glauben aber ich hab gar keine. Ich bin auch nicht frabenblind. Ich verbinde hat nichts mit Farben. Die könnten das schwarze Haus weiß anmalen^^ und mir würde nix auffallen. Und bevor der Hackerangriff hat mein Pala ein rosa Schild und Holyskill, trotzdem sehe ich den nicht als schwul an.

An Stonecloud:
Auch dir empfehle ich nochmal meinen Erröfnungsbeitrag durchzulesen, da ich jenes unternommen habe um mich zu schützen. Trotzdem bin ich Hackeropfer geworden.

An -= Black=-:
Also langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, das es soweit mit meinem Account kommen wird. Aber das du den Geist nochmal aufbringen konntest? Du hast mehr oder weniger von null angefangen. Das wär mir das Spiel nicht wert.

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> Gott bewahre!!! Dann mutiert er vom 12 zum 24-Stunden Forumstroll!!!! Wahrscheinlich okkupiert er außer den Buffed-Foren dann weitere Foren.
> Mit seinen Hinweisen auf die SUFU ( bedeutet in der Übersetzung: mimimimimimimi  b1ubbs Forum/Wohnung/Zuhause/Liebesersatz/Analdildo---))))
> 
> 
> ...



yeah sezer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du bist natürlich der größte fan ! 
weil sonst würdest du dich nicht so bemühen ALLE meine posts zu lesen - weil du ja weißt
das ich nur mimimimimi antworten gebe ! 

weiters finde ich es natürlich toll - das du "meine kleine fangemeinde" ( das sind nur ca die leute
die genauso aktiv sind wie ich und das forum auch so gut kennen wie ich ) als idioten beschimpfst 
vielleicht sollten wir nen idioten club gründen !


----------



## skunkie (5. März 2008)

> ...mein Passwort kenne nur ich, meine Schwester, meine drei besten Freunde, mein Chatkumpel irgendwo aus dem Raum Hamburg und mein alter Gildenkumpel mit dem ich immer wieder mal den Account tausche - also kann man doch davon ausgehen, das mein Passwort wohl sicher ist - ergo, wurde mein Account bösartig gehackt



Treffer und versenkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Mittlerweile habe elektronische Post von Blizzard erhalten, dummerweise hat es nichts mit meinem Account zu tun. Die Email's haben mit den Chartransfers des Hackers zu tun. Das Geld, welches der Hacker für die Transfers überwiesen hat wurde rückgängig gemacht, da er bestimmt bei seiner Bank war. Daraufhin wurde mein Account natürlich gesperrt. Stört mich allerdings wenig, da ich sowieso nicht vorhatte zu spielen, bis mein Account zurückgesetzt wurde. Was soll ich großartig spielen, wenn ich einem Server bin wo ich nicht hinwill und ich erst wieder eine Gilde finden muss. Dazu fehlt auch noch fast das gesamte Gold und es hat lange gedauert bis ich die 16500 Gold (etwa) zusammen hatte.

Sollte mein Account doch nicht wiederhergestellt werden, war es dann endgültig mit meiner WoW-Zeit und Blizzard kann sich einen anderen Kunden suchen, der sich auf die Mißstände ihres Spiels einlässt.


----------



## TheLivingDead (5. März 2008)

also wenn mir das passieren würde würde ich mit wow aufhören xD


----------



## Frostbitten (5. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> da mir die Antwort auf die Lieblingsfarbe nicht mehr bekannt war




bis dahin hab ichs gelesen und würde einfach mal sagen: selbst schuld


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. März 2008)

Kennt ihr von Asterix erobert Rom das Haus das Verrückte macht?? daran erinnert mich die storry grad total... ist das der schalter 3?? nein der ist wo anders probieren sie es mal im Zimmer 207 Stockwerk 5 korridor 8. (später) Das Formolar A 318?? Nein ist mir nicht bekannt fragen sie doch mal den Pförtner... and so on


ok die zahlen können abweichen is lang her


so on Crash_Hunter


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

> Kennt ihr von Asterix gegen Rom das haus das Verrückte macht?? daran erinnert mich die storry grad total... ist das der schalter 3?? nein der ist wo anders probieren sie es mal im Zimmer 207 Stockwerk 5 korridor 8. (später) Das Formolar A 318?? Nein ist mir nicht bekannt fragen sie doch mal den Pförtner... and so on



Ist mir bekannt, war Asterix erobert Rom, wo ihnen Cesar 12 Prüfungen auferlegt

Blizzard, die Firma die Verrückte macht


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Ist mir bekannt, war Asterix erobert Rom, wo ihnen Cesar 12 Prüfungen auferlegt
> 
> Blizzard, die Firma die Verrückte macht




oh ja sofort ändern...


----------



## Occasus (5. März 2008)

öhm wie hast du denn auf arthas geheißen? (ist das da deutsch?)

was ich nicht verstehe, warum blizz die charakter nicht einfach zurück holen kann. wird wohl fähige administratoren geben um das zu tun. außerdem werden ja immer sicherungen des charakters auf einem server gespeichert.
warum kann man also nicht das gold zurückholen. funzt ja mit der ausrüstung auch.

tut mir sehr leid für dich. aber von nix kommt auch nix.

hast halt irgendeine datei geöffnet, die schädliche code beinhaltet hat. evtl einen "freund" der programmieren kann? mit c++ einen keylogger schreiben ist nämlich nicht schwer.


----------



## Seryma (5. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Addons im I-net Explorer überprüft



wow, das ist mal ÜBERHAUPT NICHT SICHER!!!

HOLT EUCH DOCH ENDLICH MAL MOZILLA FIREFOX, dann kommt euch auch nicht mehr soviel durch!

fazit: irgendwie selbst schuld =/

hast trotzdem mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> öhm wie hast du denn auf arthas geheißen? (ist das da deutsch?)
> 
> was ich nicht verstehe, warum blizz die charakter nicht einfach zurück holen kann. wird wohl fähige administratoren geben um das zu tun. außerdem werden ja immer sicherungen des charakters auf einem server gespeichert.
> warum kann man also nicht das gold zurückholen. funzt ja mit der ausrüstung auch.
> ...



Meine 70er auf Arthas waren (hoffentlich bald wieder) Sparkytux, Paulvandyke und Palalise. Alle anderen Fragen kann ich dir nicht benatworten.
Ich bin total von Blizzard angewidert, weil ich alle deren Schicherheitstipps befolgt habe. Und trotzdem hat es ein Hacker geschafft. Und das man dann solange auf Antworten warten muss, die aufgrund ihres Inhaltes von einem Schildbrüger geschreiben worden sein müssen (Details entnimm bitte aus meinem Eröffnungsbeitrag) und dann auch noch nix tun können?
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...34431&sid=3
Seht euch diesen Link an, der ist (hoffentlich aus dem Namen ersichtlich)hoffentlich vertrauenswürdig und zeigt das sich Blizzard ein Dreck um ihre Kunden schert.


----------



## Konradio (5. März 2008)

Irongun schrieb:


> PS: Das beste is du bist ja auch noch Ugly!! von der Seite war das einigermassen erträglich aber von vorne! O.M.G , naja da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als das A-Loch im I-Net zu spielen und im Reallife nur aufm Balkon oben ohne zu sitzen *lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uh, meinst' nicht, das das persönlich beleidigend war? Also, bissel child, wa?
Ich frag' mich:
MUSS DAS WIRKLICH SEIN?
Die Antwort ist nein!
Geiler Reim!


----------



## officer barbrady (5. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wollen wir jetzt wirklich über INGAME zeit reden ?
> - ich selbst habe 3 70er chars
> - 2 chars über lvl 60
> - 1 char auf lvl 56 ( den ich gerade hochzocke )
> ...



jaja blubb.. du bist mir echt ein ganz ganz armer bub ... ABER ingame bist du echt eine EINS! alter krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hast du schon gute chars!!!1111 drei 70er °_° .. also du bist echt cool : )

-> was haben dir die chars im rl schon so gebracht? nichts? echt? lol komisch.. wieso bezahlsten dann 13 euro dafür? °_° (komm bitte nich mit "spaß")

... hauptsache überall irgendeinen müll dazuschreiben, damit der beitragstracker ja nich aufhört zu ticken... blubb braucht doch den ruf, blubb braucht die aufmerksamkeit : )

zum thema: ja ist normal, dass blizzard dermaßen unfreundlich und faul ist.. sollten sie sich etwas ausdenken womit sie sich rausreden könnten - glaub ihnen nicht.. der chaotischste und dümmste konzern überhaupt. such dir ein andres spiel

barbrady


----------



## Andanwehn (5. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> Gott bewahre!!! Dann mutiert er vom 12 zum 24-Stunden Forumstroll!!!! Wahrscheinlich okkupiert er außer den Buffed-Foren dann weitere Foren.
> Mit seinen Hinweisen auf die SUFU ( bedeutet in der Übersetzung: mimimimimimimi  b1ubbs Forum/Wohnung/Zuhause/Liebesersatz/Analdildo---))))
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich sagts mal einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  U MADE MY DAY!!!


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Na toll, auch wenn mir selbst an b1ubb @ nix liegt, solche Kommentare wollte ich diesem Thread ersparen


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2008)

das wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen solange einer wie 

b- besonder
1- Idiotische
u- und
b- blöde
b- bemerkungen

sein senf dazu gibt....


----------



## Seryma (5. März 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> wobei ich finde, dass free-av nicht gerade das beste AV Programm ist...
> Ist zwar umsonst, aber nicht immer ist Geiz geil..kauft euch die "werbung an" grosse Computerzeitung^^ da ist die KasperskySuite immer auf den CDs oder DvD.. ist zwar auch kostenlos, taugt aber wenigstens



mmmmhhh.... irgendwie schon richtig, es ist nicht das beste.... aber besser besteht eine chance das nix reinkommt, als das 100% was reinkommt....

besser crap als nix^^


ich hab trend micro und av (bezahlt).... mich hat noch nie einer gehackt, hatte mal nen trojaner, hatte ich mit meinem programm "X-Setup Pro" fix wieder runter^^


----------



## Èlun (5. März 2008)

Was macht es für einen Unterschied, wenn ich ne Spyware oder en Virus aufem PC hab und mein Passwort "auto1" (müssen zwar 8 zeichen sein aber egal^^) oder d6sdf545df513sdf z.b. ???


----------



## Gyrlin (5. März 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Auch mein aufrichtiges Beileid (ist nicht sarkastisch gemeint).
> 
> Allerdings verstehe ich es generell nicht wie man gehackt werden kann, vor allem wenn Virenscan/Firewall aktiv sind. Auf was für Seiten treibt ihr euch den so rum oder was für zweifelhafte Downloads tätigt ihr?
> 
> ...



Nen Zweites Auto auch ?
Nen altes für die Stadt und nen Neues schnelles für die AB ?

So ein Schwachsinn ...


----------



## Sparkytux (5. März 2008)

Kleine Kryptoligestunde

Je mehr Zeichen ein Passwort umso schwerer ist es auszulesen. Würde ich ein Passwort nur aus Buchstaben zusammensetzen dürfen, hätte ich 52 (Groß/Kleinschreibung) Möglichkeiten (Umlaute streichen wir jetztmal, das sie sich eigentlich aus 2 Buchstaben zusammensetzen).
1 Stelle = 52 Möglichkeiten
Wenn ich jetzt zu meinem Passwort eine 2te Stelle einfüge, habe ich nochmal 52 Möglichkeiten, also 104? Nein, da ich die Stellen (also 2) beliebig vertauschen kann habe ich mit 2 Stellen 2704 Möglichkeiten, also 52 x 52
2 Stellen = 2704 Möglichkeiten
Mit 3 Stellen 2704 x 52
3 Stellen = 140608 usw.
Ich hoffe du merkst jetzt, das es schwieriger ist ein langes Passwort schwerer zu knacken ist als eines mit weniger Stellen.

Allerdings habe ich dir hier ein sehr einfaches Beispiel demonstriert. Es stehen einem natürlich noch Umlaute, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen zu Verfügung, die diese Kombinationen nochmal erheblich erhöhen. Nur wird das Passwort jedoch nie in der Form abgespeichert, wie du es am Bildschirm siehst. Der Buchstabe muss in die Maschinensprache übersetzt werden, also in 8 Stellen, jede Stelle besteht nur aus 1 oder 0. Sind also 256 Möglichkeiten (zähl mal deine Tasten und deren Kombinationen ab). Dies regelt der ASCI-II Code. Zusätzlich wird das Passwort in der Datenbank erneut verschlüsselt. Zumeist wird hier das nicht anhand der Summe der Zahlen verschlüsselt, sondern es haben alle Passwörter die gleiche Länge, egal 2 oder 1000^^ Zeichen, das was einfach zuwenig an Stellen wird mit Füllstellen korrigiert. Allerdings haben diese Füllzeichen immer das gleiche Symbol und sind deshalb sehr leicht herausfinden

Das nächste mit dem man ein Passwort auslesen kann ist die Häufigkeitsanalyse. Man nimmt einfach das Alphabet einer Sprache, nimmt die Buchstaben die dort am häufigsten in deren Wörten auftrifft (in Deutsch sind das zim Beispiel S, N, M usw). Wie man weiss wählen die Leute bei der Wahl ihres Passwortes irgendwelche Sachen aus ihrer direkten Umgebung (Name, Adresse, Haustier, Geburtstag usw.), du brauchst also nurmehr vergleichen. Und je häufiger hier ein Buchstabe auftrifft umso schneller löst sich das Rätsel. Damit wurde seinerseits im 18. Jahrhundert das Vignere Quadrat geknackt, ebenso im 2. Weltkrieg die von den Nazi's verwendete Verschlüsselungsmaschine Enigma.

Hoffe du weisst jetzt besser bescheid


----------



## b1ubb (6. März 2008)

officer schrieb:


> jaja blubb.. du bist mir echt ein ganz ganz armer bub ... ABER ingame bist du echt eine EINS! alter krass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast du eigentlich verstanden worum es bei meinen thread gegangen ist ?

ich hab geschrieben das es einfach pech ist - das er seien chars bzw sein gold weg ist
und er hat geschrieben das ich nicht weiß wieviel zeit in chars stecken 
also lesen - denken - posten 

was du schreibst hab ich schon 32428042490 mal hintermir - und ich lach trotzdem über dich


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Das nächste mit dem man ein Passwort auslesen kann ist die Häufigkeitsanalyse. Man nimmt einfach das Alphabet einer Sprache, nimmt die Buchstaben die dort am häufigsten in deren Wörten auftrifft (in Deutsch sind das zim Beispiel S, N, M usw). Wie man weiss wählen die Leute bei der Wahl ihres Passwortes irgendwelche Sachen aus ihrer direkten Umgebung (Name, Adresse, Haustier, Geburtstag usw.), du brauchst also nurmehr vergleichen. Und je häufiger hier ein Buchstabe auftrifft umso schneller löst sich das Rätsel. Damit wurde seinerseits im 18. Jahrhundert das Vignere Quadrat geknackt, ebenso im 2. Weltkrieg die von den Nazi's verwendete Verschlüsselungsmaschine Enigma.


[klugscheissmodus]
Mit Hilfe der Häufigkeitsanalyse Passwörter knacken?
Sofern man als Passwort nicht eine komplette Buchseite nimmt, kommt mir das nicht sehr erfolgsversprechend vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/klugscheissmodus]
Neben der Brute-Force-Methode (die Du beschrieben hast) und Troyanern/Keyloggern gibt es dann noch eine dritte sehr beliebte: Passwort-Listen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Listen stehen die am häufigsten genommenen Passwörter (Namen, Kosenamen, was-auch-immer) und die werden von einem Programm automatisch nacheinander ausprobiert.


----------



## Sparkytux (6. März 2008)

> Auf den Listen stehen die am häufigsten genommenen Passwörter (Namen, Kosenamen, was-auch-immer) und die werden von einem Programm automatisch nacheinander ausprobiert.



Und woher stammen solche Wörter? Aus einer Häufigkeitsanalyse. Nur ist es nicht nötig ein ganze Buchseite als Passwort zu verwenden, wenn man eh eine kleine Datenbank mit Passwörtern angelegt hat. Ausserdem ist es in Linux (ich weiss, schlechtes Beispiel) ohne größere Probleme möglich an die verschlüsselten Passwörter zu gelangen. Und wenn man dann eine Liste mit möglichen Passwörtern und einen Kryptologen hat (Grundkenntnisse sollten reichen) bist schon ohne Fremdsoftware gehackt.

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

Einfacher : Keylogger sind meist sehr simple Proggies

installier dir ne VM (virtual machine) und lad dir da irgendwas drauf (z.b. windoof xp).
Alles was du runterlädst lädst du in der drin runter und haust es dann per Shared Folder auf deinen PC. 
Falls die VM ma infisziert ist kannst du sie einfach reseten und weg is der Schmarrn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EInziges Problem ist , dass du ein wenig einen grösseren zeitaufwand hast, ein bisserl mehr rechenleistung brauchst.

ps: JA es gibt uach viren die vm - übergreifend sind ... aber das is ne minderheit. 

ansonsten haust dir echt einfach schlaue Security proggies drauf und schaust halt das du ned jeden müll runterlädst


----------



## Klondike (6. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> An Klondike: Dies habe ich mir schon 2 Jahren druchgelesen. Und es hat mir wie mein Account gehackt wurde nichts gebracht. Ausserdem kannst du aus meinem Erröfnungsbeitrag entnehmen, das ich genau diese Schritte unternommen habe und es ist bislang auch nichts dabei rausgekommen.




dann machst du was falsch, oder deine daten passen nicht zum orginal account - was aber gaaaanz sicher nicht der fall sein kann, denn wenn einer mist gebaut hat dann ist dass ja wohl blizzard, die dich als kunden loswerden wollen um weniger zu verdienen

pff...


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Und woher stammen solche Wörter? Aus einer Häufigkeitsanalyse.


Nicht aus der von Dir beschriebenen kryptologischen Häufigkeitsanalyse, sondern aus statistischen Erhebungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sparkytux schrieb:


> Nur ist es nicht nötig ein ganze Buchseite als Passwort zu verwenden, wenn man eh eine kleine Datenbank mit Passwörtern angelegt hat. Ausserdem ist es in Linux (ich weiss, schlechtes Beispiel) ohne größere Probleme möglich an die verschlüsselten Passwörter zu gelangen. Und wenn man dann eine Liste mit möglichen Passwörtern und einen Kryptologen hat (Grundkenntnisse sollten reichen) bist schon ohne Fremdsoftware gehackt.


Nur sind heutzutage Passwörter nicht mehr durch einen Caesar-Algorithmus oder ähnliches verschlüsselt - und bei md5 kommt man mit der klassischen Häufigkeitsanalyse kein Stück weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo Du natürlich Recht hast ist der Fall in dem sich der Hacker vorher von der Gildenhomepage (oder gar hier von buffed ) eine Liste mit den Acc-Namen und den verschlüsselten Passwörtern gezogen hat.
Da braucht er nur die Liste mit den häufigsten Passwörtern, verschlüsselt diese und vergleicht sie mit den verchlüsselten Passwörtern, die er ergattert hat.
Nun braucht er nur noch das Glück, daß Accname und Passwort beim WoW-Account die gleichen sind und schon ist er drin.
Hat aber eben (deswegen der klugscheissmodus) recht wenig mit der Häufigkeitsanalyse an sich zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (6. März 2008)

Klar, bei md5, das einen 128-Bit-Hashwert erzeugt brauchst erst recht nicht zu Papier und Bleistift greifen, um hier eine Analyse zu starten, da schaltet das menschliche Gehirn ab. Nur glaube ich wir beide verstehen etwas anderes unter Häufigkeitsanalyse.
Du verstehst wohl unter Häuftigkeitsanalyse: Aufgrund von statistischen Gleichheiten einen Text zu dechiffrieren.
Ich verstehe unter Häuftigkeitsanalyse: Häufig auftretende Kombinationen in einem verschlüsselten Text mit häufig auftreten Kombination ohne verschlüsseltem Text zu vergleichen, um hier eine Kryptoanalsye zu erziehlen

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Nur glaube ich wir beide verstehen etwas anderes unter Häufigkeitsanalyse.
> Du verstehst wohl unter Häuftigkeitsanalyse: Aufgrund von statistischen Gleichheiten einen Text zu dechiffrieren.
> Ich verstehe unter Häuftigkeitsanalyse: Häufig auftretende Kombinationen in einem verschlüsselten Text mit häufig auftreten Kombination ohne verschlüsseltem Text zu vergleichen, um hier eine Kryptoanalsye zu erziehlen


Najoa, ich verstehe unter Häufigkeitsanalyse das was auch wikipedia darunter versteht (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A4ufigkeitsanalyse).
Ich bin mir im Moment etwas unsicher inwiefern Deine Definition davon abweicht, abgesehen davon daß Du anscheinend anhand von Kombinationen arbeitest. Im Grunde bleibt das Prinzip aber doch das gleiche.


----------



## theduke666 (6. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> Gott bewahre!!! Dann mutiert er vom 12 zum 24-Stunden Forumstroll!!!! Wahrscheinlich okkupiert er außer den Buffed-Foren dann weitere Foren.
> Mit seinen Hinweisen auf die SUFU ( bedeutet in der Übersetzung: mimimimimimimi  b1ubbs Forum/Wohnung/Zuhause/Liebesersatz/Analdildo---))))
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@B1ubb: Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Solche* Satzkreationen aus Leuten zu klauben, und Ihnen damit die Zeit zu stehlen...
...wobei die das noch nicht mal merken (Nein, *ich* bin mir dessen gerade voll bewusst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
...DAS zeichnet einen guten Troll aus!
Top!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (6. März 2008)

Was auf jedenfall Fakt ist, wir beide haben klar und deutlich das Thema hier verfehlt. Ich wollte von Leuten wissen ob sie schonmal gehackt wurden, wenn möglich wodurch und was Blizzard an Hilfestellungen angeboten.

Und um nicht alles nochmal durchscrollen zu müssen. Ich habe alles mögliche für die Sicherheit meines Accounts getan (Details bitte ich aus meinem Eröffnungsbetirag zu entehmen), und habe ebenfalls alle Sicherheitstipps befolgt, die Blizzard auf ihrer Web-Site anbietet. Trotzdem hat es ein Hacker geschafft, und die Hilfeleistung von Blizzard war unter aller Sau (Details bitte ich aus meinem Eröffnungsbetirag zu entehmen). Ausserdem hatte (besser gesagt habe, Details bitte ich aus meinem Eröffnungsbetirag zu entehmen) ich 3 70er und 16500 Gold, ich hatte so gut wie alles. Denken die etwa ich wolle sie über's Ohr hauen?? Darum bin ich von Blizzard so angewidert

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## theduke666 (6. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Ich wollte von Leuten wissen ob sie schonmal gehackt wurden...


Gestern von meiner Katze in den Finger.
Und Blizz? KEINE Reaktion.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizbee (6. März 2008)

hi

mein account wurde auch gehackt, 
war dann ca ne woche gesperrt von blizzard dann bekam ichs zurück.

meine chars warn allerdings ausgenommen wie die weihnachtsgänse
dh alles was irgendwie verkaufbar war war weg und ersatz gabs 
natürlich nicht.

naja hatten die gelangweilten 70er endlich malwieder was sinnvolles zu tun.

gruss crizbee


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

so einfahc mal etwas dazu :



> Ein Hacker ist eine Person, die sich für die geheimnissvollen und verborgenen Arbeitsweisen eines jeglichen Betriebssystems interessiert. Hacker sind meistens Programmierer. Als solche erhalten Hacker ein fortgeschrittenes Wissen über Betriebssysteme und Programmiersprachen. Sie können Sicherheitslöcher in Systemen und die Gründe dafür entdecken. Hacker sind ständig auf der Suche nach weiterem Wissen, teilen freimütig ihre Entdeckungen mit und würden nie und nimmer absichtlich Daten zerstören.
> 
> Ein Cracker ist jemand, der böswillig in die Systemintegrität eines entfernten Rechners einbricht bzw. sie auf andere Weise schädigt. Nachdem Cracker unautorisierten Zugang erhalten haben, zerstören sie wichtige Daten, verweigern Dienste für legitime Benutzer oder verursachen grundsätzliche Probleme im Arbeitslauf des angegriffenen Rechners. Cracker können sehr leicht identifiziert werden: ihre Absichten sind böswilig




So wer jetzt noch einmal sagt er sei gehackt worden kriegt eins auf die schnauze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt: Fragt mal erfahrene Informatiker, Die meistenr Programmierer werden als hacker bezeichnet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> so einfahc mal etwas dazu :
> So wer jetzt noch einmal sagt er sei gehackt worden kriegt eins auf die schnauze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, ein Zitat ohne Quelleangabe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tatsächlich hast Du Recht, allerdings ist das Fachsimpelei. Und der Begriff Cracker wurde früher auch in einem anderen Kontext verwendet als heutzutage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

naja fachsimpelei :> ich will ja nur auf die missstände aufmerksam machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Evtl. sollte man mal son guide machen für Pc-unwahrheiten...

Z.b. ist auch das Linux-Teufelchen (oh ja wie oft habe ichs schon gehört), das unix symbol ;>

aber ich frag mich halt einfach, wieso die ganze Welt von diesen pööhsen Hackern redet, welche da friedlich vorm pc hinprogrammieren und Sicherheitslücken aufdecken.. während die lieeeben Cracker unser gold klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> naja fachsimpelei :> ich will ja nur auf die missstände aufmerksam machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nix mit "naja" - es ist Fachsimpelei, mehr nicht.
Das Buch, aus dem die Definition stammt, staubt auch in meinem Bücherregal vor sich hin.
Nebenbei habe ich den Kauf wirklich bereut. Das Geld für das Buch hätte man besser in der Kneipe anlegen können.

Vom "Linux-Teufelchen" höre ich heute das erste mal.


----------



## Thoralfus (6. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Cyberflips
> 
> Wie soll ich mir den die Lieblingsfarbe merken? Soll ich etwa eine Textdatei auf meinem Rechner erstellen in der ich das dann reinschreibe und die dann bestimmt der Hacker auch noch ausliest? Oder soll ich es mir auf einem Zettel notieren, den dann wer findet und gegen mich benutzt? Nein, das einzig sichere ist sich es zu merken. Ein Gehirn zu hacken ist nicht  möglich (jedenfalls noch nicht).
> Mein Passwort kenne nur ich. Wenn ich mich in WoW einloggen wollte habe ich bislang jeden Besuch bei mir zuhause gebeten, das Zimmer zu verlassen. Ebenso wenn ich bei einem anderen WoW Spieler zu Besuch bin, da verlasse ich unaufgefordet den Raum. Mir ist sehr wohl klar warum es überall Passwörter gibt. Wenn, dann gibt es nur die utopische Theorie, das meine Wohnung mit Wanzen und Kameras eines Geheimdienstes ausgestattet ist (klingt wirklich utopisch). Ausserdem mit anderen Accounts weiterspielen. Ich werde mich hüten selbst auf ein solches Niveu eines Hackers runterzufallen. Ausserdem habe ich regelmäßig für die Sicherheit des Accounts gesorgt. Nur eben das nicht Kaspersky o. ä. hatte sehe ich als einzige Sicherheitslücke und sollte mir Blizzard hoffentlich doch meinen Account zurücksetzen werde ich dies als erstes tun. Ansonsten sehe ich meine WoW Zeit als beendet an, weil das mittlerweile das tägliche besaufen in einer Bar billiger ist als das spielen (auch wenn Reallife totale Scheisse ist).
> ...




wie soll ich mir des merken ?  ich hab da sowas das nennt sich Gehirn. das merkt was ich als lieblings irgendwas eingeben habe. sei es nun richtig oder nicht ^^


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

echt? muss ich dir ma lustige Geschichte erzählen ;X

Kollege von mir surft im Internet und hat rel. wenig ahnung von pc.
Als er das Teufelchen gefunden hatte war er ganz stolz weil es so lustig aussah und nahms als Pc Hintergrund. 
Kurz darauf editierte er noch ein wenig mit Paint rum und schrieb riesig : I <3 Linux drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz gesagt, lang geschrieben : ich hatten lachkrampf und er war konfus XD


----------



## Gumbie (6. März 2008)

ging mir auch so alles weg nochma von vorne


----------



## Sparkytux (6. März 2008)

An crizbee:
Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Allerdings klingst du so, als ob dir dieser Verlust nie wirklich geschmerzt hat. Also auf meinem Account müsste irgendwas zwischen 330-400 Tagen Nettospielzeit liegen. So gelassen wie du kann ich derartige nicht Verluste hinnehmen.

An Calathiel:
Ich stimme Dalmus zu, alles Fachsimpelei, jeder WoW Spieler weiss bestimmt, was mit einem Hackerangriff auf seinem Account eigentlich gemeint ist. Sollte ich dich aber in deiner Ehre oder Würde (Die Würde eines Menschen ist unantastbar) gekränkt haben bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung.
Es ist halt nur so, wenn du dir andere Forem mit ähnlichem Thema durchschaust, wird dir auffallen, das eben von fast allen Hacker/Cracker Definitonen vertauscht werden. Ausserdem hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht.
Vielleicht ist mein kompromitierter tatsächlich der Angriff eines Hackers (und zwar Hacker nach seiner genauen Definition), den Blizzard engagiert hat, um ihr eigenes System zu testen. Kann sein, das jener einfach zu gut für Blizzard war, und immer noch dabei sind seinen Scherbenhaufen zusammen zu kehren

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## Exomia (6. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nix mit "naja" - es ist Fachsimpelei, mehr nicht.
> Das Buch, aus dem die Definition stammt, staubt auch in meinem Bücherregal vor sich hin.
> Nebenbei habe ich den Kauf wirklich bereut. Das Geld für das Buch hätte man besser in der Kneipe anlegen können.
> 
> Vom "Linux-Teufelchen" höre ich heute das erste mal.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fachsimpelei nichts weiter!

Wenn wir jetzt den Begriff " Cracker " benutzen sehe ich es schon kommen das es Bald Beiträge Gibt wie "Hilfe ich hab nen Kreker" oder  " sind  Cracker  nicht was zu essen?"  dann werden sich wieder irgend welche Leute darüber lustig machen .... ready to spam ....

Ganz nach dem Motto "Früher war alles besser" werde ich weiter hin Hacker sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

*lach* :> ok das wär natürlich auch was

Aber ich denke nicht, dass dies die Realität ist :> tönt wie aus nem geilen Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deasaster (6. März 2008)

> Ein neues Passwort anzuforden war auch nicht mehr möglich, da mir die Antwort auf die Lieblingsfarbe nicht mehr bekannt war.



Alzheimer lässt grüßen!


----------



## Sezer (6. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> yeah sezer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja blubbchen, mir fehlt Gott sei es gedankt, die Zeit all deine "erlesenen" Beiträge zu lesen. Dein Bemühen mich in die überschaubare Schar deiner " Anhänger " zu schreiben lässt mich allenfalls schmunzeln.
Das passiert mir durchaus häufiger bei deinen Beiträgen und ist nicht auf die geistreiche Verfassung derselben zurück zu führen. Vielmehr die Frage was einen Menschen eigentlich dazu bewegen mag sich derart destruktiv über andere Forumsteilnehmer ( ich geb dir mal zu denken, das es sich hierbei um ein Forum für ein Spiel handelt, das ganz besonders vom Miteinander und Gruppenspiel abhängig ist) zu echauffieren. 
Dem mag zugrunde liegen das du da in anderen vermeintlich Schwächere vermutest und du dich daher dazu animiert fühlst dich über sie her zu machen ( im "Real Life" in der Kneipe um die Ecke traust du dich vermutlich nicht, geprägt von der Gewissheit das eine Ohrfeige eine brennende Wange hinterlässt--)).
Nun ja, das liesse zumindest einen Rückschluss auf diverse Charakterschwächen zu. Natürlich sind das alles nur Vermutungen bezüglich deiner Person, aber die Häufigkeit deiner Beiträge lässt den Schluss zu das es sich bei dir um einen gaaaaanz armen Menschen handelt. Sowohl gesellschaftlich, als auch beruflich.
Was deinen bescheidenen Fanclub angeht, er sei dir gegönnt, auch wenn ich befürchte das dich sowas immer weiter in dein höchst wahrscheinlich sehr unschönes Leben applaudiert.
Die Bezeichnung dieser Leute als Idioten mag für die betroffenen schmerzlich sein aber deshalb aus meiner Sicht nicht weniger zutreffend.
Man sagt ja bekanntlich, das es für jeden Topf einen passenden Deckel gibt. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich mir und allen anderen Forumsteilnehmern das sich endlich eine junge oder auch ältere Dame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  findet, die auch für sowas wie dich die Beine breit macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So wäre gewährleistet das sich die Leute, so wie vorgesehen, mit ihren Fragen an ein Forum wenden können ohne angeblubbt! zu werden.
Falls das selbst mit der älteren Dame nicht klappen sollte, such dir nen Job und gönn dir ne 50-Euro-Nutte.
Das sollte für deine Zwecke ausreichen.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> Gruß
> Sezer




Hm so überaus eloquent das Ganze auch formuliert ist *grins*, ich fürchte die Hotte-Hühs sind dann doch ein wenig mit dir durchgegangen so gegen Schluß.

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die Mod "not amused" sind.

Schade, bis auf das Ende war es sehr erquicklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magrotus (6. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich spiel seit release - und wurde nicht 1x gehackt - da frag ich mich was machen die leute alle ?
> also ist es nunmal pech !



also sorry, da hat er recht, mir geht es genau so. seit release nicht ein problem gehabt. ich meine, von WO saugen die leute daten, oder in WELCHE emails tippt man seine accountdaten ein??!!???!!
und dann ist natürlich blizzard schuld.


----------



## Netus (6. März 2008)

deswegen (aufgrund Post 1 dieses threads) hab ich ein 27 stelliges Passwort mit AHK auf ner Diskette in ner Executable abgelegt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Legt euch einfach sichere Passwörter zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (6. März 2008)

Netus schrieb:


> deswegen (aufgrund Post 1 dieses threads) hab ich ein 27 stelliges Passwort mit AHK auf ner Diskette in ner Executable abgelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 was nur 27 zeichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab jetzt die Quadratwurzel der Anzahl meiner Haare mit 5 potenziert und das als Passwort genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (6. März 2008)

Schön, damit wissen wir, das dein Passwort nur aus Zahlen bestehen kann


----------



## Zhou Tai (6. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> was nur 27 zeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL naja ich wollt meien senf auch dazu geben und das mach ich jetzt /mein beileid aber WAS IST PASSIERT hast vor ein paar tagen irgendwo was preisgegeben nungut es ist passirt und man kanns net ändern 
und ja ich hab net alle seiten gelesen


----------



## kogrash (6. März 2008)

Du willst ernsthaft Kommentare zu deinem "Fall" hören? Nun gut, du hast es so gewollt...

Erstmal gilt auch hier der Grundsatz, daß jeder für die Sicherheit seines Rechners selbst verantwortlich ist. (Das deine Probleme bei Blizzard ihren Anfang nahmen halte ich für sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich. Auch wenn es für dich eine schöne Erklärung wäre.) Irgendwo wird bei dir wohl doch eine Schwachstelle gewesen sein, auch wenn du schon recht viel für Sicherheit getan hast. Da es aber -zig Möglichkeiten gibt einen Account zu hacken/cracken können wir hier im Forum wohl kaum rausfinden, wo der Fehler lag. (Die beste Firewall nützt nix wenn die Exfreundin einem noch eine reinwürgen will, ein super Paßwort nützt wenig wenn ich es überall benutze, 1x im Monat den Rechner scannen heißt das ein Keylogger evtl. schon seit 29 Tagen meine Paßwörter verschickt, und und und)

Das der Kundendienst in deinem Fall sicher nicht optimal reagiert hat ist zwar sehr ärgerlich. Aber auch hier würde ich erstmal bei mir selber anfangen: Die Sicherheitsabfrage dient eben dazu Blizzard zu beweisen das du  wirklich der Kontoinhaber bist, wenn die normale Paßwortabfrage versagt (weil vergessen, geklaut, whatever...). Deswegen steht ja bei solchen Abfragen oft bei das man a) nur selber die Antwort wissen sollte und b) diese natürlich Bestand haben sollte. Wenn du da eine Antwort gibst die du später selber nicht mehr weißt - dann machst du selbst diese Sicherungsebene für dich wertlos.

Ein Wort noch zu Keyloggern: Diese werden gerne in Wellen losgelassen. Bis die Virenhersteller reagieren können sie problemlos ihre Aufgabe verrichten. Wenn man sich täglich in WoW einloggt wie viele von uns reicht es also für so ein Schadprogramm nur einen Tag arbeiten zu können. Evtl. auch nur ein paar Stunden. 
Und übrigens: Wenn mir irgendein Schutzprogramm sagt: "Hey, ich habe hier ein Rootkit / einen Wurm / Trojaner / Keylogger gefunden, soll ich den entfernen?" dann sollte man nicht nur das tun. Sondern wenn da zB ein WoW-Keylogger bei war sollte man natürlich auch ein neues Paßwort für WoW in Erwägung ziehen - und zwar pronto! Soll heißen: Programme alleine drauf reicht auch nicht aus, mitdenken muß man immer noch! Und der beste Gedanke ist da immer noch solche Programme gar nicht erst auf den eigenen Rechner zu lassen. Aber das würde nun ein Grundkurs in I-net- und Computersicherheit und etwas zu weit führen.

So ärgerlich die Sache für dich sein mag, sie hat aber auch was Gutes: Du kannst daraus lernen. Hört sich blöd an, ist aber nicht blöd gemeint. Denn was dir hier bei WoW passiert ist hätte dir auch beim Homebanking passieren können. Und dann wäre es nicht um virtuelles Gold sondern deine harten &#8364; gegangen. Oder bei Ebay, wie bei einer Freundin meiner Schwester. Da stand eines Tages die Kripo vor der Tür, da sie Elektronikartikel versteigert hatte, die Kohle kassiert und dann nicht geliefert hatte. Selbst wenn man dann wie sie recht schnell nachweisen kann das der Account gehackt wurde wäre mir alleine der Gedanke die Kripo nimmt meinen Rechner mit und schaut sich die Festplatte ganz genau an... nun ja, etwas unangenehm. 

Alles Gute zur Wiederherstellung...


----------



## Undo (6. März 2008)

Des passt schon..
goldkauf lohnt sich eben nicht... hehehe

die meisten gehackten accounts waren ja goldkäufer..


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

Undo schrieb:


> Des passt schon..
> goldkauf lohnt sich eben nicht... hehehe
> 
> die meisten gehackten accounts waren ja goldkäufer..


Irgendwie verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht.
Levelservice und Hack... ok, klar.
Acckauf und Hack... sicher, auch klar.
Goldkauf und Hack... hm... is mir irgendwie nicht klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undo (6. März 2008)

die meisten goldverkäufer benötigen die account daten für den transfer..
ähnlich wie beim lvln..

danach wird ne zeit lang gewartet.... und nach so nem monat oder 2.. ist  der char futsch.... samt dem gekauften gold...

klingt komisch ... ist aber so


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

Undo schrieb:


> die meisten goldverkäufer benötigen die account daten für den transfer..
> ähnlich wie beim lvln..
> 
> danach wird ne zeit lang gewartet.... und nach so nem monat oder 2.. ist  der char futsch.... samt dem gekauften gold...
> ...


Hm, ich hab da keine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum der Goldverkäufer für den Transfer meine Login-Daten benötigen sollte.

Wofür braucht er die?


----------



## 0wned159 (6. März 2008)

also erstmal ich habe nicht alle posts gelesen^^

und jetzt B2T

also @ thread ersteller... du hast geschrieben das du mehrmals angerufen hast etc.
und alle haben gesagt warten... so was ich nicht verstehe ist, das man den authentification code von WoW über telefon/web sendet, bekommt man doch ein neues pw zugsendet... oder muss man davor nochmal die geheim frage beantworten? aber zu der geheimfrage muss ich auch was sagen^^

also geheimfrage + antwort + acc namen + acc passwort schreibt man sich normaler weise auf ein zettel (!) auf.

und zu den hacks:

ich kenne mich damit aus... man kann seine malware so abschirmen das nichtmal die neusten virenscanner/firewalls es erkennen auch wenn sie noch so viele viren bereits kennen. aber wenn es ein virus ist das weltweit im web verbreitet ist, hat es keine chance. also: wenn du etwas runterladest wo du nciht sicher bist, ob es sicher ist, dann lade es bei virus.org oder www.virustotal.com hoch und lass es scannen! das dauert nur 5 min und für die sicherheit nehmt man soetwas^^ oder du musst dich über malware(= viren, trojaner, würmer) informieren und deine ganz normale prozesse merken/aufschreiben zum teil. und nach jedem download und öffnen der datei den du gedownlaodet hast, prozesse angucken (STRG+ALT+ENTF^^) und falls was neues dazu gekommen ist --> beenden... aber es gibt auch so hartneckig nervende viren, die starten sich automatisch wieder und da hilft nur eins: Stecker rausziehen, routerausmachen oder kabel vom pc abziehen und pc wieder starten. und dann bei nem freund oder mit nem 2. pc/laptop einfach nach möglichkeiten suchen, die malware zu löschen du kannst es ja per stick o.Ä. auf den infizierten rechner rübersenden.

hoffe ihr habts kapiert, weil ich manchmal nur wirres zeug schreibe und ich hoffe es hilft euch^^

P.S: wenn ihr was nicht verstanden habt PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terael (6. März 2008)

99,9% der gehackten Acc´s haben vorher etwas bei einem Goldverkäufer oder Lvl sevice gekauft und sind diesen leuten daher bekannt. Verständlich das sich Blizzard da zurück hält....  
In diesem fall kann man nur sagen: Ätsch, selber schuld!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solltest du tatsächlich zu den 0.01% gehören die tatsächlich auf einen Keylogger rein gefallen sind (auch in diesem fall bist du selber schuld), solltest du dir angewöhnen den Lancher zu nutzen und dich evt von "Verdächtigen" seiten fern halten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

Terael schrieb:


> 99,9% der gehackten Acc´s haben vorher etwas bei einem Goldverkäufer oder Lvl sevice gekauft und sind diesen leuten daher bekannt. Verständlich das sich Blizzard da zurück hält....
> In diesem fall kann man nur sagen: Ätsch, selber schuld!
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, gibt es irgendeine Quelle für diese Statistik?

Falls nicht, dann stelle ich einfach mal frech die Behauptung auf: 99,95% der gehackten Accs hatten nie Kontakt mit Goldkäufern oder Levelservices. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (6. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> gehackte accounts thread nr 2420948042048
> 
> mein beileid - schade - aber pech
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## kogrash (6. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab da keine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum der Goldverkäufer für den Transfer meine Login-Daten benötigen sollte.
> 
> Wofür braucht er die?




Um später deinen Account leer zu räumen...


----------



## ScaryR (6. März 2008)

Mir ist das Damals auchmal Passiert. Allerding Pre-BC.
Ich konnte einfach nicht Einloggn. Immer wieder wurde mir gesagt, dass mein PW falsch ist.
Irgendwann hab ich es von Blizz zurücksetzen lassen. 
Als ich einloggte, war mein Char Nackig. Alle meine Items wurden scheinbar entzaubert und als Splitter versendet. UNnötig zu erwähnen, das mein Gold auch weg war. Ich schireb sofort einen Gm an, war völlig ausser mir.  Dieser Reagiert promt auf meine Aussage und sperrte den Account Komplett. 
Ich griff zum hörer um Blizz anzurufen, bekam jamanden ans Rohr und wollte wissen, was das sollte. Diese gingen nun davon aus, dass ich selber der Hacker sei, und haben den Acc deshalb eingefroren. Ich musste meinen Fall damals schriftlich schilder, da ich meine Geheimantwort auf meine Geheimfrage vergessen hatte...  Ist das ein Hit?
Ich also zum Stift und zettel gegriffen und die ganze Situation auf 2 DinA4 Seiten Geschildert und mit einer Kopie meines Personalausweises, sowie Kopie des Cd-Key und Kassenbon an Blizzard geschickt.

Oh Wunder, Oh Wunder, ich bekam einen Anruf...

Zuerst einmal entschuldigte sich die Dame mehrfach bei mir. Es handelte sich offensichtlich um eine, und nun haltet Euch fest, "Sicherheitsmaßnahame des Systems, auf die wir keinen Einfluss haben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Geil, wirklich...

Ich habs dann einfach so stehen lassen...  Ich öffnete das Spiel, loggte ein. Mein Char war nachwievor Nackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich also Ingame wieder nen GM angeschrieben, mit dem Vermerk, den Acc diesesmal offen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer geringen wartezeit von 3-4 Stunden wurde ich angeschrieben. Ich schilderte meine Situation und er bestätigte mir, dass alle meine Items entzaubert wurden und sie aus diesem Grund nicht ersetzt werden konnten. (war nicht das beste Gear, Teils Mc, Teils Bwl aber immerhin Full Epic, was ja zu Pre-BC nicht selbstverständlich war).
Jedenfalls bot er mir seine Hilfe an und bot mir ein Starterpack an. Ich nahm dankend an und habe mich vor lachen gewälzt, als der GM mir grüne lvl 40 Items in meine Tasche steckte...  Super Geil..

Also, was Kundenorientiertes Handeln bedeutet, dass weiss Blizz ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terael (6. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, gibt es irgendeine Quelle für diese Statistik?
> 
> Falls nicht, dann stelle ich einfach mal frech die Behauptung auf: 99,95% der gehackten Accs hatten nie Kontakt mit Goldkäufern oder Levelservices.
> 
> ...


Quelle = Blizzard Hauptseite.
Da war nen bericht, und auf www.mmo-champion.com war die genauere aufstellung. 
Natürlich wird NIEMAND zugeben gold gekauft, oder seine Char nicht selbst gelevelt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (6. März 2008)

> Die beste Firewall nützt nix wenn die Exfreundin einem noch eine reinwürgen will, ein super Paßwort nützt wenig wenn ich es überall benutze, 1x im Monat den Rechner scannen heißt das ein Keylogger evtl. schon seit 29 Tagen meine Paßwörter verschickt, und und und


Was glaubst den warum nur ich an mein PC hocke, Weiber sind zu allem fähig. Mir ist sehr wohl bekannt das Teamspeak und Gildenforen die leichtesten Opfer für Hacker sind. Die meisten Passwörter sind dort nicht mal verschlüsselt abgelegt. Darum habe ich für all das unterschiedliche Passwörter verwendet. Ich hoffe, jetzt verstehst du, das ich mir bei all diesen Passwörtern meine Lieblingsfarbe nicht merken konnte. Ich habe nicht 1x Monat die Festplatte gescannt, sondern wöchentlich. Ich habe nur monatlich den Scanner gewechselt, da einer nicht reicht.


> Wenn mir irgendein Schutzprogramm sagt: "Hey, ich habe hier ein Rootkit / einen Wurm / Trojaner / Keylogger gefunden, soll ich den entfernen?" dann sollte man nicht nur das tun. Sondern wenn da zB ein WoW-Keylogger bei war sollte man natürlich auch ein neues Paßwort für WoW in Erwägung ziehen - und zwar pronto1


Ich kann die Zahl der Trojaner, die ich seit WoW spiele eingefangen habe an der Hand abzählen. Es sind genau 2, zuerst die üblichen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen und jedesmal hatte ich danach das Passwort gewechselt.


> goldkauf lohnt sich eben nicht... hehehe


Habe ich nie, werde ich auch nie. Ich habe mir meine 16500 Gold (Goldstand vor dem Angriff) allesamt selbst erfarmt, damals noch mit Argentumdämmerung/Cenarius Ruf farmen, später Daily's. Ausserdem Goldkauf!! Ich werde doch bestimmt nicht solche Dreckschweine von Hacker/Cracker auch noch mit Euro für ihre Verbrechen versorgen. Sollte mir im Reallife solch ein wertloses Stück Scheisse begegnen, reiß ich dem so den Arsch soweit auf, das er ne Badewanne zum scheissen braucht. Das sollten auch die ganzen Goldkaufidioten machen, ihr seit jene, die solche Angriffe fördern. Also Terael, du siehst deine Theorie is völlig haltlos mir gegenüber. Ausserdem Levelservice. Wer unfähig ist, sich einen Char auf 70 hochzuleveln ist ein Fall für die Klapse (Arbeitstätige werden klarerweise länger brauchen). Was glaubst den wo ich meine 70er und mein Gold herhatte, das war alles in-Game erspielt. Und dann kommt ein solches Mistvieh von Hacker/Cracker und macht alles zunichte. Und dann macht man alles auch noch schlimmer, wenn man Sicherheitstipps von Blizzard befolgt. Nur die Lieblingsfarbe, die war mir entschwunden, aber das dann so Schildbürgerisch von Blizzard weiterverfahren wird? Denken die etwa ich will die über's Ohr hauen? Da gibt es einfachere und schnellere Möglichkeiten. Baron Münchhausen lässt grüssen

Machts gut, ein grantiger Sparkytux


----------



## Sparkytux (6. März 2008)

Blizzard, es gescheh dein Wille
Nur manchmal glaub du brauchst eine Brille
Und auch ein Hörgerät
Weil du siehst und höhrst mi net, wann's meinem Account dreckig geht
Aber vielleicht muss das so sein, vielleicht muss das so sein


----------



## BimmBamm (7. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, jetzt verstehst du, das ich mir bei all diesen Passwörtern meine Lieblingsfarbe nicht merken konnte. Ich habe nicht 1x Monat die Festplatte gescannt, sondern wöchentlich. Ich habe nur monatlich den Scanner gewechselt, da einer nicht reicht.
> 
> Ich kann die Zahl der Trojaner, die ich seit WoW spiele eingefangen habe an der Hand abzählen. Es sind genau 2, zuerst die üblichen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen und jedesmal hatte ich danach das Passwort gewechselt.



Mich wundert ein wenig, daß jemand, der so ordentlich sein möchte wie Du es behauptest, nicht das Übliche bei der Erstellung seines Accounts macht: Daten ausfüllen, die Eingaben als Screenshot ausdrucken und den ganzen Müll dahin ablegen, wo er hingehört: In die Spieleverpackung, die Du nach eigenen Angaben ja sicher verwahrt hast! Immerhin gehören diese Daten zu einem Vertrag; die Daten dazu braucht man evtl. hin und wieder einmal. Es ist mir ein wenig unverständlich, wie sich jemand, der eben nicht alles tut (in diesem Falle ein einfaches Wort merken), über "fehlenden Support" aufregen kann.

Weiterhin hoffe ich, daß Du im Falle der 2 Trojaner tatsächlich die üblichen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen hast. Dazu gehört, das System komplett "plattzumachen" und neu aufzusetzen. Ein einmal infiziertes System ist ein unsicheres System.

Was mich an dem geschilderten Fall wundert: Der "Hacker" hat Kontodaten eingegeben, um von dort aus den Transfer zu einem anderen Server zu finanzieren? Das klingt für mich tatsächlich nach "richtiger" Kriminalität (mit zusätzlichen geklauten Kontodaten). 

Bimmbamm


----------



## b1ubb (7. März 2008)

Terael schrieb:


> Quelle = Blizzard Hauptseite.
> Da war nen bericht, und auf www.mmo-champion.com war die genauere aufstellung.
> Natürlich wird NIEMAND zugeben gold gekauft, oder seine Char nicht selbst gelevelt zu haben
> 
> ...



sorry wenn ich das jetzt mal so sag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich lese da ein wenig ironie aus dalmus sein post - ich glaub du hast es nicht so ganz verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten kann ich nicht glauben was er geschrieben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (7. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich das jetzt mal so sag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, die Frage war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.
Und nochmal joa, ich glaub's auch weiterhin nicht.
Ohne Link ist auch das nur wieder eine Behauptung.

"Das stand irgendwann mal auf der Blizz-Hauptseite" ist halt nur eine ganz kleine Spur besser als "Das hat mir der Händler meines Vertrauens erzählt" oder "Der Bruder vom Kollegen, der kennt da einen, der..."


----------



## theduke666 (7. März 2008)

ScaryR schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bot er mir seine Hilfe an und bot mir ein Starterpack an. Ich nahm dankend an und habe mich vor lachen gewälzt, als der GM mir grüne lvl 40 Items in meine Tasche steckte...  Super Geil..


ROFL
Ist wie Weihnachten: Der Wille zählt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euro (7. März 2008)

also ich sags mal so....

passwort alleine reicht ja nicht. und wer seinen accountnamen (ich stelle nur vermutungen an!) nennt wie sein char....

das ist so wie onlinebanking. was hat jemand davon wenn er das passwort weis? solange er die kontonummer nicht hat...


----------



## Sparkytux (7. März 2008)

> Daten ausfüllen, die Eingaben als Screenshot ausdrucken und den ganzen Müll dahin ablegen, wo er hingehört: In die Spieleverpackung, die Du nach eigenen Angaben ja sicher verwahrt hast!


Das häte ich natürlich tun können, doch auch hier hatte ich Angst, das dies einer gegen mich verwenden kann. Und zwar so: Ich mach den Screenshot, aber muss ihn trotz ausdrücken und löschen zwischenzeitlich auf der Festplatte speichern. Und soviel ich weiss soll es möglich sein, über die Registry die gelöschte Datei zu rekonstruieren. Sollte ich mich täuschen, möge er mich bitte korrigieren, aber es ist möglich gelöschte Dateien zu rekonstruieren (meine Ausbildung zum Sýstem/Netzwerkbetreuer liegt mittlerweile schon 6 Jahre zurück). Ausserdem ist es genauso einfach Festplatten auszulesen wie jemandem einen Passwortsniffer oder Keylogger unterzujubeln. Ausserdem fehlender Support: Wenn man CD-Key, Führerschein und alle persönlichen Daten im Webformular mitschickt (frag mich nicht warum Blizzard auf diese antike Methode zurückgreift, aber die wollen es so, darum machte ich es) und erst nach 11 Tagen die erste Antwort (die eigentlich keine war) bekommt, kann man das sehr wohl in Frage stellen. Warum haben die überhaupt solange gebraucht? Um meine Daten zu überprüfen und meine Idendität zu klären? Reicht es nicht aus CD-Key mit allen persönlichen Daten des Accounts abzugleichen? 


> Weiterhin hoffe ich, daß Du im Falle der 2 Trojaner tatsächlich die üblichen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen hast. Dazu gehört, das System komplett "plattzumachen" und neu aufzusetzen. Ein einmal infiziertes System ist ein unsicheres System.


Nö, das nicht. Allerdings jene 2, die ich gefunden habe sind über 1 Jar alt. Und ebenfalls zu meinen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gehört halbjährlich System neu aufsetzen. Diese 2 Trojaner können es also nicht gewesen sein. Und andere in Frage kommende Störenfriede sind nie in meine System aufgetaucht. Ebenfalls wie ich jene 2 Trojaner gefunden habe, sind zuerst Scans mit Ad-ware, Antivir und meinem alten Rooktkiteleminator fällig gewesen (Namen weiss ich nicht mehr, weil ohne ihm mein System mittlerweile die gleiche Sicherheit erreicht) und danach Passwortwechsel. Das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein.


> Der "Hacker" hat Kontodaten eingegeben, um von dort aus den Transfer zu einem anderen Server zu finanzieren? Das klingt für mich tatsächlich nach "richtiger" Kriminalität (mit zusätzlichen geklauten Kontodaten).


Nein, das sind nicht meine Kontodatengewesen. Ich habe nie Kontodaten an meine Accountinformation gegeben, weil ich genau weiss wie unsicher solche Dinge sind. Ich habe seit meiner noch nicht ganz 2-jährigen WoW-Karriere nie mit Kreditkarte oder vergleichbares bezahlt, habe immer Gamecard benutzt. Ich vermute der Hacker/Cracker hat den Account über Ebay versteigern (vielleicht hat er es auch geschafft) wollen. 


> passwort alleine reicht ja nicht. und wer seinen accountnamen (ich stelle nur vermutungen an!) nennt wie sein char....


Das habe ich natürlich nicht, wer so etwas bescheuertes macht hat einen Accountangriff verdient. Ausserdem wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wird beim Accounterstellen darauf hingewiesen (ich bin mir absolut nicht mehr sicher).


----------



## FaulerStudent (7. März 2008)

ScaryR schrieb:


> Also, was Kundenorientiertes Handeln bedeutet, dass weiss Blizz ganz sicher



Also den Service wie du ihn geschildert hast, finde ich hervorragend (ja, wirklich; ich meine das nicht ironisch).
Dass ein gehackter Account sofort gesperrt wird ist vollkommen ok. Dann kann erstmal kein weiterer Schaden verursacht werden. Wenn du diene Bankkarte verlierst, wird ja auch erstmal das Konto gesperrt.
An den Support stellst du hohe Erwartungen und selbst vergisst du deine Geheimantwort... no comment.
Dann maulst du rum dass du nachweisen musst dass es dein acc ist. Soll auf den Nachweis etwa verzichtet werden ?
Und wenn sich bereits nach wenigen Stunden jemand persönlich um einen kümmert, ist das ein Luxus!
Zum Vergleich: Hab mal ne Anfrage an Si*m*ns gestellt, weil meine Netzwerkkarte Fehlfunktionen hatte.
Nach drei Wochen ne automatisch erstellte e-mail bekommen und nach weiteren drei Wochen einen Link zu einer Amateur-Hilfe-website. Das ist Service!

Wenn euer Acc gehackt wird ist der Hacker schuld und nicht Blizz.
Falls Blizz trotzdem irgendwie eine Teilschuld haben sollte, kann ich euch versichern, dass eure Teilschuld um ein Vielfaches größer ist.

"blizz-fanboy" flames bitte ich zu unterlassen. Danke.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (7. März 2008)

Flying-Neo schrieb:


> Und wenn das PW gehäckt wird, hat das nichts mit Eurer FW oder so etws zu tun,sondern die Hacken sich auf die Blizz Server!



Natürlich... wenn sowas mal passieren würde, hätte Blizzard einen Imageschaden der nicht auszudenken ist... in welcher Traumwelt lebst du... Das das vielleicht nicht unmöglich ist, will ich nicht in Frage stellen aber die meisten dieser doch so guten "Hacker" haben eben mal nen keylogger verschickt oder irgendwo eingebunden. Wer in der Lage ist blizzserver zu hacken wird sich in den meisten Fällen nicht mit WoW auseinandersetzen...

also aufwachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Zitat von Sparkytux:

Das häte ich natürlich tun können, doch auch hier hatte ich Angst, das dies einer gegen mich verwenden kann. Und zwar so: Ich mach den Screenshot, aber muss ihn trotz ausdrücken und löschen zwischenzeitlich auf der Festplatte speichern. Und soviel ich weiss soll es möglich sein, über die Registry die gelöschte Datei zu rekonstruieren.

Zitat Ende.

Daten sind rekonstruierbar, mit gewissen Tools wesentlich einfacher als du es hier beschreibst... keine Ahnung ob es über die registry möglich ist... Die Frage ist wie du deine Daten löschst... in den Papierkorb schieben und beim Papierkorb löschen drücken ist natürlich nicht sicher. Es gibt Tools die den Bereich auf dem Daten gespeichert wurden mehrfach überschreiben/löschen und rnd Data draufhauen so das diese Daten nur sehr schwer wiederherstellbar sind... jenachdem wie oft du diesen Vorgang wiederholst wird es bei manchen Löschverfahren unmöglich werden diese Daten wiederherzustellen. Google mal nach dem kleinen freeware tool Eraser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich schweife solangsam vom eigentlichen Thema ab... also halte ich mal meinen Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Bierzelthocker


----------



## BimmBamm (7. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Das häte ich natürlich tun können, doch auch hier hatte ich Angst, das dies einer gegen mich verwenden kann. Und zwar so: Ich mach den Screenshot, aber muss ihn trotz ausdrücken und löschen zwischenzeitlich auf der Festplatte speichern. Und soviel ich weiss soll es möglich sein, über die Registry die gelöschte Datei zu rekonstruieren.



Zum einen muß man den Screenshot nicht zwischenspeichern (einfügen in Grafikverarbeitung und ausdrucken). Zum anderen ist es zwar möglich, Daten wiederherzustellen, allerdings bräuchte man dazu vollen Zugriff (Remote) auf die Festplatte; davon ab darf der Speicherplatz nicht wieder benutzt sein, sonst sind die Daten weg. Welcher "Hacker" sollte sich die Mühe machen, Dein System komplett zu übernehmen und irgendwelche Bilder mit kryptischen oder unauffälligen Namen wiederherzustellen? Weißt Du, wie lange das über die Standard-Verbindung dauert?

Wenn Dir das alles zu unsicher war: Es existieren Stifte nebst Blatt Papier. Nannte man früher "aufschreiben". Kein Screenshot, keine Unsicherheit - Zugangsdaten werden dennoch sauber kopiert.



> Ausserdem fehlender Support: Wenn man CD-Key, Führerschein und alle persönlichen Daten im Webformular mitschickt (frag mich nicht warum Blizzard auf diese antike Methode zurückgreift, aber die wollen es so, darum machte ich es) und erst nach 11 Tagen die erste Antwort (die eigentlich keine war) bekommt, kann man das sehr wohl in Frage stellen. Warum haben die überhaupt solange gebraucht? Um meine Daten zu überprüfen und meine Idendität zu klären? Reicht es nicht aus CD-Key mit allen persönlichen Daten des Accounts abzugleichen?



Den CD-Key kann man weitergegeben oder sogar gestohlen haben. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie oft anscheinend Accounts "gehackt" werden, so nehme ich an, Blizz hat mehr als genug zu tun - und daß sie den Account überhaupt wiederherstellen, ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit im Online-Spielgewerbe. Von daher kann es durchaus eine Zeitlang dauern, zumal erweiterte Überprüfungen / Wiederherstellungen wahrscheinlich Mittwochs nachts stattfinden (Server down; Eingriffe in die Datenbank schneller und sicherer möglich).



> Nein, das sind nicht meine Kontodatengewesen. Ich habe nie Kontodaten an meine Accountinformation gegeben, weil ich genau weiss wie unsicher solche Dinge sind. Ich habe seit meiner noch nicht ganz 2-jährigen WoW-Karriere nie mit Kreditkarte oder vergleichbares bezahlt, habe immer Gamecard benutzt. Ich vermute der Hacker/Cracker hat den Account über Ebay versteigern (vielleicht hat er es auch geschafft) wollen.



Ich meinte nicht Deine Kontodaten. Um die Chars zu transferieren, mußte ein Konto angegeben werden. Entweder wurde der Account verkauft und der neue Besitzer hat die Chars auf einen anderen Server gebracht oder aber sie wurden transferiert, um das Gold zu verkaufen - da wird der "Hacker" mit Sicherheit nicht seine eigenen Kontodaten benutzt haben. In jedem Falle liegt da ein Fall von Betrug vor. Da Blizz laut AGBs die Accounts als ihr Eigentum bezeichnet, liegt es natürlich an denen, weitere Schritte einzuleiten.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Lamnosáh (7. März 2008)

ist zwar jetzt nicht topic aber trotzdem:
habe mich jetzt mal auf diversen "goldkauf-seiten" umgesehen. für gold-kauf braucht da keiner deine zugangsdaten. es sei ich hab etwas total überlesen. du mußt nen char-namen und server und so angeben. und natürlich gutes geld für hinlegen *g*


----------



## Sparkytux (7. März 2008)

> Dass ein gehackter Account sofort gesperrt wird ist vollkommen ok.


Mein Account wurde nie gesperrt. Bei meinem ersten Telefonat mit Blizzard habe ich darum gebeten es zu tun. Der Mitarbeiter versicherte mir, das er dies nicht tun könne, dies müssten die Leute der Accountreview (kann sein, das eine andere Abteilung war)entscheiden, ausserdem sei die Email (meine erste , die ich zu Blizzard ausschickte) in der richtigen Abteilung gelandet und ich solle auf eine Antwort auf Blizzard warten. Und das habe ich akzeptiert (akzepieren müssen). Was hättest du getan? Den Schaden, den der "Hacker" bis dato angreichtet hat, konnte der Mitabreiter aus meiner Email ablesen. 
Mein Account wurde erst gesperrt, als ich wieder die Herrschafft (neues Passwort) über meinen Account hatte, und zwar als der "Hacker", oder vielleicht der Ebay Käufer (wir wissen es ja nicht) das Geld für die Charaktertranfers zurückgeholt hat (geschah am Folgetag). Nur habe ich nix dagegen, wenn der Account eingefroren ist, weil dort wo die 70er sind will ich nicht spielen und auf meinem alten Server liegt nix mehr. Und nochmal 3 70er und 2 60er hochzocken tue ich mir nicht an, das würde ich als süchtig bezeichnen (spielen um jeden Preis).


> Und wenn sich bereits nach wenigen Stunden jemand persönlich um einen kümmert, ist das ein Luxus!


Braucht etwa Rettung oder Feuerwehr mehrere Tage (oder besser Wochen) bis sie sich bei dir meldet und sagt: Ja zu Ostern haben wir einen freien Terminplatz, dann könnten wir bei ihnen vorbeikommen und den Notfall beheben?


> Natürlich... wenn sowas mal passieren würde, hätte Blizzard einen Imageschaden der nicht auszudenken ist... in welcher Traumwelt lebst du... Das das vielleicht nicht unmöglich ist, will ich nicht in Frage stellen aber die meisten dieser doch so guten "Hacker" haben eben mal nen keylogger verschickt oder irgendwo eingebunden. Wer in der Lage ist blizzserver zu hacken wird sich in den meisten Fällen nicht mit WoW auseinandersetzen...


Die Konkurrenz von Blizzard ist gross


> Natürlich... wenn sowas mal passieren würde, hätte Blizzard einen Imageschaden der nicht auszudenken ist... in welcher Traumwelt lebst du... Das das vielleicht nicht unmöglich ist, will ich nicht in Frage stellen aber die meisten dieser doch so guten "Hacker" haben eben mal nen keylogger verschickt oder irgendwo eingebunden. Wer in der Lage ist blizzserver zu hacken wird sich in den meisten Fällen nicht mit WoW auseinandersetzen...


Da könnte ich einen Fehler gemacht haben. Und zwar das erste was ich gemacht habe, als ich meinen Account zurückhatte, war das Abbonement, das Hacker/EbayKäufer eingerichtet hatte zu löschen und dort eine Gamecard einzufügen. Mit den Kontodaten hätte man eine Spur (ich weiss, eine sehr dünne). Und dann hätte ich endlich die Möglichkeit herauszufinden, wie dieser Schmierenkomödiant mein Passwort herausgefunden hat.


> Den CD-Key kann man weitergegeben oder sogar gestohlen haben.


Was hilft der CD-Key, wenn er mir gestohlen wird? Bei Accounterstellung wird dieser Code für andere nutzlos. Nur mir hilft dieser Code noch, zum Beispiel telefonisch ein neues Passwort anforden oder beim Webformular usw.. Ein Hacker, der nur den CD-Key hat, kann nichts machen. Der ruft bei Blizzard an um ein neues Passwort anzuforden, sagt er hätte die Lieblingsfarbe vergessen und gibt CD-Key. Nur alleine das reicht nicht. Was glaubst du warum manche Daten in der Accountverwaltung nicht/teilweise angezeigt werden. Ausserdem fehlt dem Hacker immer noch der Accountname. Also was glaubst du warum ich mir die Lieblingsfarbe lieber im Kopf merken wollte, als das ich zusammen mit meinem CD-Key und aufnotierter Lieblingsfarbe an meinem sichern Ort verwahre. Solche Sachen musst du trennen. Ausserdem, ein Gehirn kann man nicht hacken(jedenfalls noch nicht).


> Zum einen muß man den Screenshot nicht zwischenspeichern (einfügen in Grafikverarbeitung und ausdrucken). Zum anderen ist es zwar möglich, Daten wiederherzustellen, allerdings bräuchte man dazu vollen Zugriff (Remote) auf die Festplatte; davon ab darf der Speicherplatz nicht wieder benutzt sein, sonst sind die Daten weg. Welcher "Hacker" sollte sich die Mühe machen, Dein System komplett zu übernehmen und irgendwelche Bilder mit kryptischen oder unauffälligen Namen wiederherzustellen?


Der Thread hat schon ein gewisse Länge erreicht und ich bin es leid mich zu wiederholen. Wenn du nachliest wirst du festellen, das ich alles mögliche getan habe für die Sicherheit das Accounts zu garantieren. Also muss ich andere Möglichkeiten in betracht ziehen, wie solch ein kastriertes Arschloch an mein Passwort gekommen ist.


> habe mich jetzt mal auf diversen "goldkauf-seiten" umgesehen. für gold-kauf braucht da keiner deine zugangsdaten. es sei ich hab etwas total überlesen. du mußt nen char-namen und server und so angeben. und natürlich gutes geld für hinlegen


Rein theoretisch (wirklich nur theoretisch) brauchst du bloss auf "Google Suche" klicken und dein Computer untersteht nicht mehr deinem Willen


----------



## Smoleface (7. März 2008)

shit happenz, 

einfahc so accs klauen kann man nicht.

1st: dein accname heisst genauso wie dein charname
2nd: dein pw ist entweder 123456/qwertz/ "das böse wort mit f"
3th: Du hast die PWs deines Accs an Leute gegeben die du vertraust und dir dein Vertrauen missbrauchten.

und ich glaube blizz wird sich da ned so gross drum kümmern, ihnen geht der eine zahlende kunde eh am *ar*** vorbei. 

Nichts desto trotz wünsche ich dir viel Glück.


----------



## Sparkytux (7. März 2008)

> einfahc so accs klauen kann man nicht.
> 
> 1st: dein accname heisst genauso wie dein charname
> 2nd: dein pw ist entweder 123456/qwertz/ "das böse wort mit f"
> 3th: Du hast die PWs deines Accs an Leute gegeben die du vertraust und dir dein Vertrauen missbrauchten.


All das war nicht der Fall. Ließ die anderen Seiten des Thread's durch.

Aber trotzdem muss ich dir für deinen Optimismus danken, tröstende Worte können oft Wunder wirken. Allerdings stoßen die bei mir auf keinen Nährboden

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## BimmBamm (8. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Der Thread hat schon ein gewisse Länge erreicht und ich bin es leid mich zu wiederholen. Wenn du nachliest wirst du festellen, das ich alles mögliche getan habe für die Sicherheit das Accounts zu garantieren. Also muss ich andere Möglichkeiten in betracht ziehen, wie solch ein kastriertes Arschloch an mein Passwort gekommen ist.



Anscheinend überfordert Dich die Länge des Thread bzw. die daraus resultierenden Antworten. Deine hat nämlich durchaus nichts mit meinem Beitrag zu tun. Deinen Verschleppungen und irritierenden bzw. ausweichenden Antworten kann man nur eines entnehmen:

Du hast Mist gebaut (hast Du bereits zugegeben, als der Ordnungsfanatiker seine Daten nicht wußte).

Du versuchst auszuweichen (sieht man an Deinen Antworten, warum Du die Antwort auf Deine Lieblingsfarbe nicht zumindest aufgeschrieben hast).

Im Usenet würde man das "Nebelkerze" nennen. Da würde man auch "geh sterben" schreiben.

Wir fassen zusammen: Der TE ist so clever, sein System dermaßen zu schützen, daß er es alle halbe Jahre neu aufsetzt. Er läßt keinen an seinen PC, sondern speichert nicht mal einen Screenshot eines Passworts, weil das von außen rekonstruiert werden könnte. Er schließt aber dennoch einen Vertrag ab, ohne die Inhalte desselben irgendwo zu speichern. Wie blöde ist der Kerl eigentlich?

Bimmbamm


----------



## kogrash (8. März 2008)

Joa, was anderes paßt auch nicht an der Geschichte wenn man länger draufschaut. Der angebliche Perfektionismus bei der Datensicherheit ist ja schon ein wenig... ääh, außergewöhnlich. Aber der Charactertransfer macht das Ganze erst recht komisch. Für einen kostenpflichtigen Chartransfer braucht man die Kreditkarten- oder Kontodaten. (Und da Nathrezim noch im Dezember ein Realm war wo man wegtransferieren konnte ( http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...21398&sid=3 ) wird er jetzt wohl kaum für kostenlosen Transfer als Ziel dienen. Denn nur beim kostenlosen Transfer weiß ich nicht ob man Daten braucht...)

Also: Entweder hat der Threadersteller erstaunliches Riesenglück, da irgendwelche Strolche nicht nur seine WoW- sondern auch seine Finanzdaten kennen - und trotzdem nur in WoW damit rumspielen. Dann stimmt aber was nicht mit seiner Datensicherheit, und zwar heftig.
Oder er erzählt uns hier Märchen...

Netter Versuch, viel Spaß weiterhin...


----------



## Sparkytux (8. März 2008)

> Du hast Mist gebaut (hast Du bereits zugegeben, als der Ordnungsfanatiker seine Daten nicht wußte).


Antwort auf Cyberflips vom 5.03.2008, 14:13 


> Wie soll ich mir den die Lieblingsfarbe merken? Soll ich etwa eine Textdatei auf meinem Rechner erstellen in der ich das dann reinschreibe und die dann bestimmt der Hacker auch noch ausliest? Oder soll ich es mir auf einem Zettel notieren, den dann wer findet und gegen mich benutzt? Nein, das einzig sichere ist sich es zu merken. Ein Gehirn zu hacken ist nicht möglich (jedenfalls noch nicht).





> Du versuchst auszuweichen (sieht man an Deinen Antworten, warum Du die Antwort auf Deine Lieblingsfarbe nicht zumindest aufgeschrieben hast).


Antwort auf kogrash vom 6.03.2008, 19:48 


> Was glaubst den warum nur ich an mein PC hocke, Weiber sind zu allem fähig. Mir ist sehr wohl bekannt das Teamspeak und Gildenforen die leichtesten Opfer für Hacker sind. Die meisten Passwörter sind dort nicht mal verschlüsselt abgelegt. Darum habe ich für all das unterschiedliche Passwörter verwendet. Ich hoffe, jetzt verstehst du, das ich mir bei all diesen Passwörtern meine Lieblingsfarbe nicht merken konnte.





> Er läßt keinen an seinen PC, sondern speichert nicht mal einen Screenshot eines Passworts, weil das von außen rekonstruiert werden könnte.


Irgendwo muss ein solcher Screenshot gespeichert werden, selbst wenn es nur temporär ist. Ausserdem braucht auch ein Drucker seine Daten aus irgendeinem Speicher, wie will der Drucker sonst wissen wie er was auszudrucken hat. Ausserdem haben auch Drucker selbst einen Speicher (frag mich aber nicht ob man dort Dateien herausrekonstruieren kann),zum Beispiel in einem Büro, wenn etwa 10 Sekrätere gleichzeitig ihre Arbeiten/Dokumente ausdrucken wollen. Ohne Speicher müsste jeder Sekräter nach beenden des alten Druckauftrages erneut den folgenden Druckerauftrag durch das Netz schicken.

Wer ist hier blöd @ BimmBamm. Versuch mal aus Wörtern einen Satz zu bilden.

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## Sparkytux (8. März 2008)

Ach, und noch was

Bevor du mir jetzt unterjubeln willst, das ich lange auf meine Antwort habe warten lassen und mir eine lausige Theorie auf die Nase zu binden, ich bin erst vor kurzem vom Arbeiten nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Kamikaze. (8. März 2008)

Du wusstets deine Lieblingsfarbe nicht mehr?! Oo
lol?!

Gehackte Accounts sind 95% eigenverschulden. Meist Keylogger und Trojaner. Deswegen reagiert Blizzard ja auch nicht, die können nicht alle Accounts wiederherstellen.


----------



## Sparkytux (8. März 2008)

kogrash schrieb:


> Joa, was anderes paßt auch nicht an der Geschichte wenn man länger draufschaut. Der angebliche Perfektionismus bei der Datensicherheit ist ja schon ein wenig... ääh, außergewöhnlich. Aber der Charactertransfer macht das Ganze erst recht komisch. Für einen kostenpflichtigen Chartransfer braucht man die Kreditkarten- oder Kontodaten. (Und da Nathrezim noch im Dezember ein Realm war wo man wegtransferieren konnte ( http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...21398&sid=3 ) wird er jetzt wohl kaum für kostenlosen Transfer als Ziel dienen. Denn nur beim kostenlosen Transfer weiß ich nicht ob man Daten braucht...)



Was weiss ich den warum der Hacker die Transfers gemacht hat? Vielleicht hatte er so ne Art Vorbestellung? Oder er brauchte meine Kohle auf Nathrezim und bot meine Chars zusätzlich mit an?
Und dann klär mich mal auf welcher Teil an meiner Datensicherheit dir widerspenstig vorkommt


----------



## Glohin (8. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte mal nichts unterstellen,aber wieso häufen sich die Accounthacks in letzter Zeit so?
Wegen der anstehenden Erweiterung.
Damit manche schneller nach vorne kommen,und sich die besten Items usw.sichern können.
Ich denke auch,das manche Hacks,(sry,meinte natürlich Cracks,ist ja eigentlich auch egal,jeder weiß
was ich meine),auf Bestellung durchgeführt werden,warscheinlich von sogenannten Freunden,oder
vieleicht von sogenannten Gildenkollegen,how ever,die einfach nur neidich sind,oder von Leuten,denen
mann vor einiger Zeit mal auf die Füße getreten ist,halt kleine Racheaktionen ;-).
Der Hauptgrund ist meines erachtens,das Chinafarmer sich ein lohnenderes Betätigungsfeld eröffnet haben,
um an das Gold,Items usw. zu kommen.
Tatsache ist,das sich Blizzard die Sache recht einfach macht,dies nicht mit aller Schärfe zu unterbinden.
Somit kommt bei mir der Verdacht auf,ich denke mal auch bei dem ein oder anderen von Euch auch,das 
sich gewisse Leute bei Blizzard eventuell selber bedienen könnten,kleiner Nebenverdienst nenne ich es mal. 
Denkt mal darüber nach,jedenfalls ist das hier eine strafbare Handlung,Onlinediebstahl,und der Vertrieb der
geklauten Sachen und des Goldes ist einwandfrei Hehlerei,somit auch strafbar.
Und wer nichts dagegen unternimmt,oder es verschleiert macht sich auch strafbar,wegen Strafvereitelung.
Ich hoffe,das Du Deinen Besitz,und das ist es nähmlich worum es hier geht ,wiederbekommst.
MFG Glohin


----------



## Sparkytux (8. März 2008)

Bis auf das, das einige ihre Accountsicherheit wie Dreck behandeln und einen Accoutangriff nicht anders verdient haben stimme ich dir vollends zu. Brachst dir bloß Gedanken darüber machen was Blizzard durch Nebengeschäfte mit Onlinediebstahl Kohle machen kann.

Machts gut Sparkytux


----------



## Klondike (8. März 2008)

Glohin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich möchte mal nichts unterstellen,aber wieso häufen sich die Accounthacks in letzter Zeit so?



Weil es genug dumme gibt, die auf jeden Scheiss reinfallen...



> Wegen der anstehenden Erweiterung.


guter Punkt, siehe WotLk Beta "Einladungen....



> Der Hauptgrund ist meines erachtens,das Chinafarmer sich ein lohnenderes Betätigungsfeld eröffnet haben,
> um an das Gold,Items usw. zu kommen.



gute Erkenntnis, es besteht Hoffnung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Tatsache ist,das sich Blizzard die Sache recht einfach macht,dies nicht mit aller Schärfe zu unterbinden.
> Somit kommt bei mir der Verdacht auf,ich denke mal auch bei dem ein oder anderen von Euch auch,das
> sich gewisse Leute bei Blizzard eventuell selber bedienen könnten,kleiner Nebenverdienst nenne ich es mal.



...failed,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber sowas von krimpelig daneben. 10 Millionen Kunden, keine Ahnung ich habe keine Zahlen finden können auf der HP von denen, aber sagen wir mal 5-10% sind unfähig von hier bis Mittag zu denken. Dagegen stehen 100-500? Gamemaster, keine Ahnung wieviel aber sicher zu wenige...weißt du wie lange die dann zu tun hätten, wenn die jeden Fall auch noch Wasserdicht verpacken müssten um den Hacker zu verklagen??? Zumal es ja so ist, dass der Kunde Mist baut. Wenn dir deine Kreditkarte im Supermarkt geklaut wird, geht dann deine Bank los und verklagt den Supermarkt? Sry, aber nen blöderer Vergleich fiel mir nicht ein ^^



> Denkt mal darüber nach,jedenfalls ist das hier eine strafbare Handlung,Onlinediebstahl,und der Vertrieb der
> geklauten Sachen und des Goldes ist einwandfrei Hehlerei,somit auch strafbar.
> 
> Und wer nichts dagegen unternimmt,oder es verschleiert macht sich auch strafbar,wegen Strafvereitelung.
> ...



pff wiedermal zuviel Babera Salesh geguckt? ^^
ist sicher ne frage der kosten- nutzenrechnung, der versuch nen script kiddie aus peking vor den kadi zu zerren, weil der 12pf50 verdient hat um seiner familie was zu futtern zu kaufen, ist sicherlich teurer als den account wieder heile zu machen, wenn der besitzer nachweisen kann, dass es seiner war, auch wenn die gefahr besteht, dass alzheimer patienten dabei auf der strecke bleiben...

Nö das Game ist sein Besitz und das hat er noch immer, auch wenn ers nun verbrennen kann und wenn er den Accountbesitz nachweisen kann, dann wird man ihm sicher auch helfen, die blizheinis helfen ja wirklich jedem und ja es kann auch jeden treffen, aber nen paar sicherheitsvorkehrungen sollte man doch treffen können, zumal wenn man an seinem account so hängt


btw. schau mal auf youtube - nach den ganzen fake dingern, "werde gamemaster in wow, schicke acc daten an woweurope@hotmail.xxx" ja nee is klar und soll ich dir was sagen, ich gehe fest davon aus es gibt genug leute die auf den scheiss reinfallen
btw. bei einigen ist schon zu lesen "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Blizzard Entertainment" - nur dürfte das mal wieder nen kampf gegen Windmühlen sein

übrigens wenn keiner den scheiss kaufen würde, dann gäbe es auch keine gehackten accounts mehr und keine bots und keine goldwerbung - naja meine überzogene meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry für beitragszerpflückerei, du meinst es sicher gut und auch ich hoffe (wenn es wirklich dem TE sein Account war) dass er ihn wiederbekommt, aber manchmal frage ich mich echt ob die leute völlig den sinn verloren haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (8. März 2008)

ich denke net das sich gerade blizz am eigenen kunden bedienen muss. diese idee ist absurt blizz ist kein thq und selbst für die wäre sowas wohl eher peanuts deren aufwand zu enorm wäre um daraus noch provit zu schlagen der sich lohnt.


----------



## skunkie (8. März 2008)

> Ausserdem fehlt dem Hacker immer noch der Accountname.



In Deinem WOW-Ordner sind die Accountnamen als Ordner abgespeichert und garantiert auslesbar für
"Spione".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (8. März 2008)

Bin gestern selber erst über die Youtube Videos gestolpert und dachte mir das selbe.
Wie viele werden wohl auf diesen Mist hereinfallen?



//Rafa


----------



## kogrash (8. März 2008)

Glohin schrieb:


> (...)
> Und wer nichts dagegen unternimmt,oder es verschleiert macht sich auch strafbar,wegen Strafvereitelung.
> Ich hoffe,das Du Deinen Besitz,und das ist es nähmlich worum es hier geht ,wiederbekommst.
> MFG Glohin



1. Wer nämlich mit H schreibt ist...  sorry, der mußte sein.
2. Leider voll daneben. Es ist eben NICHT dein Besitz. Denn dann könntest UND DÜRFTEST du alles Mögliche damit machen, zB auch dein Gold verkaufen. Doch es ist nunmal so, daß in den AGBs steht das alles Blizz gehört und du das Spiel gegen die monatliche Gebühr nur nutzen darfst (und das war nun eine umgangssprachliche Zusammenfassung!).



Sparkytux schrieb:


> Was weiss ich den warum der Hacker die Transfers gemacht hat? Vielleicht hatte er so ne Art Vorbestellung? Oder er brauchte meine Kohle auf Nathrezim und bot meine Chars zusätzlich mit an?
> Und dann klär mich mal auf welcher Teil an meiner Datensicherheit dir widerspenstig vorkommt


Keiner. Denn ich werde allein aus deinen Forenbeiträgen sicherlich nicht die Sicherheit deiner PC-Daten beurteilen können - und versuche es somit auch gar nicht. 
Ich muß zum oberen Post #141 noch was ergänzen: Blizz erwartet die Angabe einer Zahlungsart beim Transfer. Allerdings wird anscheinend nicht, wie ich dachte, eine sinnige Verbindung zum Spielekonto erwartet. Damit kann man also mit irgendwelchen Daten transferieren, es müssen nicht die Finanzdaten des Spielekontoinhabers sein. Ergo: Der Hacker braucht nicht deine Konto- oder Kreditkartendaten. Andererseits: Irgendwer hat bezahlt (dann wäre es interessant zu wissen wer) oder eben nicht bezahlt (weil auch diese Daten geklaut oder gefälscht waren - dann hat Blizz kein Geld für den Transfer gekriegt).

Insgesamt kommt das alles aber, wie gesagt, ein wenig seltsam rüber. Auf der einen Seite sollen wir dir glauben das du Screenshots aus Angst vor Spionage nicht speicherst, ja gar nicht erst machst, und Besucher bei der Paßworteingabe des Raumes verweist. Auf der anderen Seite verreißt du die Sicherheitsabfrage (und hast offensichtlich ihren Sinn nicht ganz verstanden: man muß sich seine Lieblingsfarbe nicht merken. Sondern man HAT eine und wählt sie deswegen für so eine Abfrage aus. Damit man sich auch in 3 Jahren noch mit dieser Frage als Accountinhaber ausweisen kann...) und willst nun von uns hören das du ein Opfer bist von dunklen Machenschaften und/oder Blizz schlechtem Support. Nunja...

Um zu deinem Ausgangspost zurückzukehren: Der Kundenservice von Blizz war sicherlich nicht optimal in deiner Schilderung. Aber selbiges gilt für deinen Part an dem Dilemma.

Weitere Erkenntnisse erwarte ich nicht aus diesem Thread - was als mein Schlußwort anzusehen ist.
MfG


----------



## Sparkytux (8. März 2008)

> Um zu deinem Ausgangspost zurückzukehren: Der Kundenservice von Blizz war sicherlich nicht optimal in deiner Schilderung. Aber selbiges gilt für deinen Part an dem Dilemma.


 und


> Insgesamt kommt das alles aber, wie gesagt, ein wenig seltsam rüber. Auf der einen Seite sollen wir dir glauben das du Screenshots aus Angst vor Spionage nicht speicherst und Besucher bei der Paßworteingabe aus dem Raum schickst. Auf der anderen Seite verreißt du die Sicherheitsabfrage


Also ich musste wenn ich eine Banküberweisung vornehmen wollte noch Staatsbürgerschaft, Führerschein, Geburtsurkunde oder sonst irgendwelche Dokumente vorlegen, bloss meine Kontonummer. Ich musste jenes nicht mal bei meiner Kontogründung vorlegen (bloss einen Ausbildungsvertrag vom damaligen Chef). Beantwortet das deine Frage? Ausserdem wenn ich CD-Key (einzigartig, nutzlos bei Übergabe), Führerschein zusammen mit meinen unveränderlichen Accountdaten angebe, wird doch die Idendität geklärt. Sogar ein Sonderschüler kann sich sowas erklären. 



> und willst nun von uns hören das du ein Opfer bist von dunklen Machenschaften und/oder Blizz schlechtem Support.


Tja, offenbar braucht man bloss ein Fingerhut voll Hirn um bei Blizzard arbeiten zu können.



> Ich muß zum oberen Post #141 noch was ergänzen: Blizz erwartet die Angabe einer Zahlungsart beim Transfer. Allerdings wird nicht, wie ich dachte, eine sinnige Verbindung zum Spielekonto erwartet. Damit kann man also mit irgendwelchen Daten transferieren, es müssen nicht die Finanzdaten des Spielekontoinhabers sein. Ergo: Der Hacker braucht nicht deine Konto- oder Kreditkartendaten. Andererseits: Irgendwer hat bezahlt (dann wäre es interessant zu wissen wer) oder eben nicht bezahlt (weil auch diese Daten geklaut oder gefälscht waren - dann hat Blizz kein Geld für den Transfer gekriegt).


Was weiss ich warum der Hacker meine Char's transferiert hat? Frag ihn selber. Und zum hundertausendenten mal: Dort hat Hacker oder Käufer seine Daten eingegeben, die mittlerweile wieder zurückgeholt wurden. Darum ist derzeit mein Account gesperrt, gesperrt weil Blizzard ihr geliebtes Geld weggenommen wurde (und nicht sowie ich es wollte am Tag nachdem Hack). Ausserdem ist mir scheissegal wer bezahlt hat. Den Hacker wirst sowieso nie finden (sonst könnte er jetzt schonmal sein Gebiss nummereieren anfangen) und ich will bloss das mein Account auf 21. Februar auf eta 22 Uhr zurückgesetzt wird. Offenbar ist das für Blizzard eine solch schwere Arbeit, weil es bis heute nicht geschehen ist. 


Langsam reicht's mir


----------



## kogrash (8. März 2008)

Sparkytux schrieb:


> Also ich musste wenn ich eine Banküberweisung vornehmen wollte noch Staatsbürgerschaft, Führerschein, Geburtsurkunde oder sonst irgendwelche Dokumente vorlegen, bloss meine Kontonummer. Ich musste jenes nicht mal bei meiner Kontogründung vorlegen (bloss einen Ausbildungsvertrag vom damaligen Chef). Beantwortet das deine Frage? Ausserdem wenn ich CD-Key (einzigartig, nutzlos bei Übergabe), Führerschein zusammen mit meinen unveränderlichen Accountdaten angebe, wird doch die Idendität geklärt. Sogar ein Sonderschüler kann sich sowas erklären.


sorry, ich war leider nicht auf der Sonderschule. Abgesehen davon, daß ich deine Sätze teils nicht verstehe und du langsam persönlich wirst hast du anscheinend den Sinn einer Sicherheitsabfrage immer noch nicht verstanden...
Es geht nicht darum das man sich irgendwie ausweisen kann damit. Sondern es geht darum das man dich SCHNELL damit bei Blizzard identifizieren kann. Ich darf dich zitieren:


Sparkytux schrieb:


> [...]
> Am 21. Ferbruar etwa gegen 22 Uhr wurde mein Account gehackt. Da die Tageszeit ein Telefonat mit dem technischen Kundendienst verhinderte, musste ich dies über das Webformular von Blizzard machen.
> [...]


so, und nun zitieren wir aus den FAQs von Blizz zum Thema geklaute Accounts:
_Sollten Sie die Accountverwaltungsseite aufrufen können, ändern Sie dort bitte umgehend Ihr Passwort.

Sollten Sie keinen Zugriff auf Ihren Account haben, fordern Sie bitte ein neues Passwort für Ihren Account über die Passwort vergessen Funktion unserer Webseite an.
Danach betreten Sie bitte das Spiel, und melden den Vorfall einem Game Master. Teilen Sie diesem mit, wann Sie denken, dass der Account gehackt wurde, und ob Sie Charaktere oder Gegenstände beziehungsweise Gold vermissen.

Der Game Master wird Ihren Account eventuell vorübergehend schließen, um weiteren Schaden zu vermeiden während wir den Fall untersuchen. Während Ihr Account überprüft wird, senden Ihnen unsere Game Master eine E-Mail, an die im Account hinterlegte E-Mail Adresse, in der Ihnen erklärt wird, wie Sie Ihren Account wieder frei schalten lassen können._
Quelle: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...mp;pageNumber=1

Tja, und genau da -für das neue Paßwort- brauch man die Sicherheitsabfrage. Hättest du diese beantworten können hättest du nach deiner Schilderung problemlos den Chartranfer verhindern können.

Erst läßt du dir deinen Account klauen. Dann vergeigst du seine Rettung, weil du die Sicherheitsabfrage nicht beantworten kannst. Und dann wirst du stinkig, weil partout nicht alle beim beliebten Blizzard-Bashing mitmachen wollen?

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Sparkytux (9. März 2008)

Ja, jetzt habe ich's verstanden



> Und dann wirst du stinkig, weil partout nicht alle beim beliebten Blizzard-Bashing mitmachen wollen?



Das habe ich nie verlangt.


----------



## Neotrion (9. März 2008)

Einfach das sicherste und beste Passwort nehmen... d.h. Mit dem Maximum an Zahlen/Buchstaben und gross und klein Schreibung...


B1uub, Du musst nicht meinen, nur weil du 4000 Einträge hasst seist du der beste und coolste....
Deine Einträge sind MEISTENS behindert, ich würde dir Vorschlagen mal ne Pause vom PC zu nehmen und was anständiges zu machen.


----------

